# CRUISING IN ALBUQUERQUE



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

LETS TRY AND GET IT POPPIN NOW THAT ITS ALL REDONE ...


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

man I wish I coulda went back to the 505


----------



## Baby_Boo'z64 (Jan 9, 2006)

Burque here.... tingley's gettin hooked up...ready to cruise.


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

it would be nice but u know how the cops hate cruising they will shut it down quick


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

I DONT THINK THATS A GOOD IDEA PAUL I FLIPPED A CAR DOWN THERE BEFORE I MITE HAVE A FEW FLASHBACKS JK SOUND LIKE IT WOULD BE COOL TO TRY OUT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

im with you paul...but tony is right, you know how it would turn out, one dumb kid in a lowrider will act stupid and ruin it for the rest of us


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

IM DOWN TO ROLL ANYTIME..... MY CLUB HAD THE PARKING LOT OF BOBS BURGERS ON CENTRAL PACKED W RIDES LAST SUNDAY COPS DIDNT SHOW UP FOR A GOOD 3 HOURS WE WERE OUT THERE BANGIN 3S HOPPIN AND JUS ALL AROUND KICKIN IT AND HAVIN A GOOD TIME I THINK AS LONG AS THEY SEE WERE NOT TRYIN TO START TROUBLE THEY KEEP ROLLIN ...WE HAD A FEW COPS PASS BOBS ON SUNDAY BCSD AND APD AND THEY KEPT ON AFTER THEY PASSED AND DIDNT COME BACK FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

who was hopping out there spero


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

ME AND THIS DUDE MIGUEL


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

Hay CADDYDADDY, you need to pull out your ride and show them how you do it. :biggrin:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

one day i will


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

hey hippie you need to finish your ride I forgot what your ride looked like with them chinas :biggrin:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

what kind of car does el hippie have is he holding out


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 25 2006, 12:10 PM~4701772
> *IM DOWN TO ROLL ANYTIME..... MY CLUB HAD THE PARKING LOT OF BOBS BURGERS ON CENTRAL PACKED W RIDES LAST SUNDAY COPS DIDNT SHOW UP FOR A GOOD 3 HOURS WE  WERE OUT THERE  BANGIN 3S HOPPIN AND JUS ALL AROUND KICKIN IT AND HAVIN A GOOD TIME I THINK AS LONG AS THEY SEE WERE NOT TRYIN TO START TROUBLE THEY KEEP ROLLIN ...WE HAD A FEW COPS PASS BOBS ON SUNDAY BCSD AND APD AND THEY KEPT ON AFTER THEY PASSED AND DIDNT COME BACK FOR A LONG TIME
> *


nice. we'll have to bring out monsta with the fleetwood i know hes just dying to find someone to hit switches on :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 05:48 PM~4712286
> *nice. we'll have to bring out monsta with the fleetwood i know hes just dying to find someone to hit switches on  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE COOL IVE BEEN WANTING TO RUN INTO HIM TO HAVE SOME FUN...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 26 2006, 08:26 PM~4712958
> *THAT WOULD BE COOL IVE BEEN WANTING TO RUN INTO HIM TO HAVE SOME FUN...
> *


we should set up a fleetwood day on central when mine gets done

you, me, monsta, gilbert ( the guy who bought lances), spero, (the maroon fleet from the I), tony, manuel...hmm who else


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Jan 26 2006, 07:25 AM~4708143
> *who was hopping out there spero
> *


THATS COOL MY SHIT IS HITTING 40S AS WE SPEAK I GOT ME A CPL OF Y'S AND DBL PUMPED MY SHIT TO THE FRONT AND THREW A FULL STACK OF 4 TONS ON IT ALMOST READY FOR PHEONIX OTHER THEN MY EXHAUST I SENT TO BE RECHROMED ...SO WHO WANTS TO LINE EM UP LOL


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

SO LETS TRY AND GET IT POPPIN WHEN IT WARMS UP ON SUNDAYS AND THEN THERES THE PARK BACK THERE WE COULD BARBACUE AT AND HAVE LITTLE HOP OFFS AND SHIT IT WILL BE COOL IF EVERYONE ACTS RIGHT ...


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 07:29 PM~4712991
> *we should set up a fleetwood day on central when mine gets done
> 
> you, me, monsta, gilbert ( the guy who bought lances), spero, (the maroon fleet from the I), tony, manuel...hmm who else
> *


HUH THAT WOULD BE COOL AND AT THE SAME TIME YOU CAN TAKE SOME BAD ASS PICS OH SPEAKING OF PICS YOU STILL GONNA TAKE SOME OF MY RIDE FOR THE MAG?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 26 2006, 08:42 PM~4713033
> *HUH THAT WOULD BE COOL AND AT THE SAME TIME YOU CAN TAKE SOME BAD ASS PICS OH SPEAKING OF PICS YOU STILL GONNA TAKE SOME OF MY RIDE FOR THE MAG?
> *


for sure...probably more into the spring. we'll set something up


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 26 2006, 08:40 PM~4713026
> *SO LETS TRY AND GET IT POPPIN  WHEN IT WARMS UP ON SUNDAYS AND THEN THERES THE PARK BACK THERE WE COULD BARBACUE AT  AND HAVE LITTLE HOP OFFS AND SHIT IT WILL BE COOL IF EVERYONE ACTS RIGHT ...
> *


thats the key...hey i DL'ed yahoo messenger its "luxuryphotography" hit me up


----------



## Radshit (Mar 20, 2005)

When you guys, and girls get this all finalized put up a flyer or something and leave something with info on it down at Chuck's Classic Cars.....I could probably get some of the old cruisers out of retirement for this.......Neal


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 27 2006, 03:42 AM~4715322
> *When you guys, and girls get this all finalized put up a flyer or something and leave something with info on it down at  Chuck's Classic Cars.....I could probably get some of the old cruisers out of retirement for this.......Neal
> *


we should actually plan this, figure out a date and all that.


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 07:29 PM~4712991
> *we should set up a fleetwood day on central when mine gets done
> 
> you, me, monsta, gilbert ( the guy who bought lances), spero, (the maroon fleet from the I), tony, manuel...hmm who else
> *


gibert doesnt have lances no more


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 26 2006, 07:40 PM~4713026
> *SO LETS TRY AND GET IT POPPIN  WHEN IT WARMS UP ON SUNDAYS AND THEN THERES THE PARK BACK THERE WE COULD BARBACUE AT  AND HAVE LITTLE HOP OFFS AND SHIT IT WILL BE COOL IF EVERYONE ACTS RIGHT ...
> *


I WOULD ACT RITE IF SOME DOG EVER GAVE ME MY "D" HAT BACK 


I AINT GOING TO MENTION THE DOGS NAME BUT I BELIVE IT STARTS WITH A C AND IT ENDS WITH AN N :biggrin:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 07:29 PM~4712991
> *we should set up a fleetwood day on central when mine gets done
> 
> you, me, monsta, gilbert ( the guy who bought lances), spero, (the maroon fleet from the I), tony, manuel...hmm who else
> *


THERES ABOUT 6 OTHER FLEETWOODS FROM THA I U MISSED...WHICH ONES ARE THEY,,,,,,,ULL C


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 27 2006, 01:21 PM~4717274
> *THERES ABOUT 6 OTHER FLEETWOODS FROM THA I U MISSED...WHICH ONES ARE THEY,,,,,,,ULL C
> *


 :uh: stop being special..LOL


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Jan 27 2006, 08:08 AM~4715664
> *gibert doesnt have lances no more
> *


who does?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 27 2006, 11:06 AM~4716448
> *I WOULD ACT RITE IF SOME DOG EVER GAVE ME MY "D" HAT BACK
> I AINT GOING TO MENTION THE DOGS NAME BUT I BELIVE IT STARTS WITH A C AND IT ENDS WITH AN N  :biggrin:
> *


aw did you get jacked?? thats funny


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Whens the next big show in Alb. Let me know and I'm there. :biggrin: 
Is Golow goin to do again this year?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jan 27 2006, 07:04 PM~4719733
> *Whens the next big show in Alb. Let me know and I'm there.  :biggrin:
> Is Golow goin to do again this year?
> *


that show usually isnt advertised til later in the year if they are going to have it. we'll see


----------



## Radshit (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 06:07 AM~4715549
> *we should actually plan this, figure out a date and all that.
> *


A few years ago a bunch of us used to get together for breakfast every other Sunday at Garcia's on Central. Then, we would go afterwards to somebody's shop or house to check out what they were working on or help somebody with something. We've been contemplating starting that up again. I know Ken at Chucky's, and a few others are game........maybe we should put a feeler out there and see if any other lowrider/gearheads from Abuquerque or surrounding areas are interested.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 27 2006, 07:37 PM~4719918
> *A few years ago a bunch of us used to get together for breakfast every other Sunday at Garcia's on Central. Then, we would  go afterwards to somebody's shop or house to check out what they were working on or help somebody with something. We've been contemplating starting that up again. I know Ken at Chucky's, and a few others are game........maybe we should put a feeler out there and see if any other lowrider/gearheads from Abuquerque or surrounding areas are interested.
> *


It should be on Sunday...thats the only day cops really let us have anymore. I vote a BBQ @ the park, like $5 a plate something like that. There are alot of new clubs & people in the scene lately and it would be good to get to know them.


----------



## Radshit (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 06:47 PM~4719994
> *It should be on Sunday...thats the only day cops really let us have anymore. I vote a BBQ @ the park, like $5 a plate something like that. There are alot of new clubs & people in the scene lately and it would be good to get to know them.
> *



There are no cops on Sunday because all the blue flame specials are sleeping, they were busy the night before saving the world and chasing down the homeless.

It would be nice to get to know some of the newer clubs and people. 

I should introduce myself, I've been involved with lowriding and cruising here in Albuquerque since the 70's. I guess that makes me kind of old. I am one of the last original members of City Knights car club started in 1979. We used to organize a car show almost every other month and we used to throw together dances at Kiki's After hours during those days. 

I used to work for Chuck when he had House Of Hydraulics way back when......Hydraulics were new and not nearly "state of the art" like it is now. 

Then in the late 80's early 90's I helped Jerry Leyba get Bedrock started and I filled the Vice Pres. position. We spent just about ever night on Central. We also organized a lot of carshows that were non-profit and benefited a charity. We never really had problems with the police back then because we used to meet regularly with them when we had a Cruising Association that included one or two members from each car club. I guess you can't expect it to be the same now.....but Fuck The Police. We have every right to be out there as long as we keep people in check. 

Get something organized and I'll help support it. I can get the artwork done if you want flyers. It looks like I might be involved with a big car show this summer. So I'll put out the info later.........

I know who Imperial King is but will eventually meet some of you later hopefully when something gets going........ sorry if I bored anybody.....Neal


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 27 2006, 08:35 PM~4720254
> *There are no cops on Sunday because all the blue flame specials are sleeping, they were busy the night before saving the world and chasing down the homeless.
> 
> It would be nice to get to know some of the newer clubs and people.
> ...


I'm Larisa, I've only been in Albuquerque for about 3 years...just another dedicated member of Uce car club. I actually own Imperial King's old gold fleetwood. (well not gold anymore)


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 05:58 PM~4719691
> *aw did you get jacked?? thats funny
> *


 :tears: I DONT WANNA TALK ABOUT IT


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 27 2006, 08:43 PM~4720319
> *:tears: I DONT WANNA TALK ABOUT IT
> *


call them and ask for it back...dont punk out


----------



## Radshit (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice to meet you Larisa.......

I like to eat . So a BBQ would be bitchin'......Neal


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 27 2006, 08:48 PM~4720350
> *Nice to meet you Larisa.......
> 
> I like to eat . So a BBQ would be bitchin'......Neal
> *


I'll help put it together, probably a rep from the major car clubs should come together on it. (Uce, Rollerz, Imperials, Individuals, La Familia, etc...)


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:46 PM~4720343
> *call them and ask for it back...dont punk out
> *


I SHOULD BUT HE HAS 2 MORE LEGS THEN ME AND HIS NAME IS CHINGON SO THAT HAS TO STAND FOR SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 27 2006, 08:54 PM~4720399
> *I SHOULD BUT HE HAS 2 MORE LEGS THEN ME AND HIS NAME IS CHINGON SO THAT HAS TO STAND FOR SOMETHING  :biggrin:
> *


LOL sucks to be you


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 27 2006, 06:37 PM~4719918
> *A few years ago a bunch of us used to get together for breakfast every other Sunday at Garcia's on Central. Then, we would  go afterwards to somebody's shop or house to check out what they were working on or help somebody with something. We've been contemplating starting that up again. I know Ken at Chucky's, and a few others are game........maybe we should put a feeler out there and see if any other lowrider/gearheads from Abuquerque or surrounding areas are interested.
> *


YEA I HAVE HERAD ABOUT THAT MY FRANK CHAVEZ FROM DUKES AND MY OTHER PARTNER PAUL GRIEGO USED TELL ME ABOUT THAT


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:55 PM~4720410
> *LOL sucks to be you
> *


DAMN SO WHATS UP WITH YOU HOW HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 27 2006, 08:57 PM~4720427
> *DAMN SO WHATS UP WITH YOU HOW HAVE YOU BEEN
> *


good, good started a new job


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

YEA I REMEMBER YOU TOLD ME HOWS THAT GOING


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 27 2006, 08:58 PM~4720436
> *YEA I REMEMBER YOU TOLD ME HOWS THAT GOING
> *


Really good actually...more money for the car


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 08:01 PM~4720458
> *Really good actually...more money for the car
> *


WELL THATS PRETTY COOL AS LONG AS YOU LIKE WHAT YOUR DOING


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 27 2006, 09:03 PM~4720470
> *WELL THATS PRETTY COOL AS LONG AS YOU LIKE WHAT YOUR DOING
> *


its cool, how is red bull?


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 08:06 PM~4720496
> *its cool, how is red bull?
> *


LEFT IT


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 27 2006, 09:06 PM~4720501
> *LEFT IT
> *


slacker


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 08:07 PM~4720507
> *slacker
> *


JUST A LIL


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 27 2006, 07:48 PM~4720350
> *Nice to meet you Larisa.......
> 
> I like to eat . So a BBQ would be bitchin'......Neal
> *


BBQ at my house manana Neal.Kens coming down to work on the 50.Shoot down if you want.


----------



## Radshit (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm glad you reminded me, Jaime....I need to get the D-A down to him before he leaves for B-Town. I may have to work tonight........if I dont I'll cruise down and see what you fellas are up to. I found a 38 Chevy four-door......I'm waiting for the guy to shoot me a price..........I may get it......I need a visor..........Neal


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 28 2006, 04:22 AM~4722144
> *I'm glad you reminded me, Jaime....I need to get the D-A down to him before he leaves for B-Town. I may have to work tonight........if I dont I'll cruise down and see what you fellas are up to. I found a 38 Chevy four-door......I'm waiting for the guy to shoot me a price..........I may get it......I need a visor..........Neal
> *


I have to work also but fuck it.Visor?What is that?I may have one or two


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 27 2006, 07:35 PM~4720254
> *There are no cops on Sunday because all the blue flame specials are sleeping, they were busy the night before saving the world and chasing down the homeless.
> 
> It would be nice to get to know some of the newer clubs and people.
> ...


OLD SCHOOL HOMIE RIGHT HERE


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 28 2006, 11:52 AM~4722975
> *OLD SCHOOL HOMIE RIGHT HERE
> *


Hey paul, you got time this weekend to take a few quick shots of the caddy? i need some to show my publisher before a photoshoot can be set up


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 11:09 AM~4723041
> *Hey paul, you got time this weekend to take a few quick shots of the caddy? i need some to show my publisher before a photoshoot can be set up
> *


STILL PUTTING IT TOGETHER I SHOULD BE ANOTHER WEEK


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 28 2006, 02:25 PM~4723631
> *STILL PUTTING IT TOGETHER I SHOULD BE ANOTHER WEEK
> *


just hit me up when your car is ready :biggrin: and PM me your # again, i just had to get ANOTHER phone.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Who you shooting for Lux?


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 04:26 PM~4724284
> *just hit me up when your car is ready  :biggrin: and PM me your # again, i just had to get ANOTHER phone.
> *


thats cool ill hit you up you all you guys to going to maimi with us were gonna go out there for the show


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 27 2006, 06:37 PM~4719918
> *A few years ago a bunch of us used to get together for breakfast every other Sunday at Garcia's on Central. Then, we would  go afterwards to somebody's shop or house to check out what they were working on or help somebody with something. We've been contemplating starting that up again. I know Ken at Chucky's, and a few others are game........maybe we should put a feeler out there and see if any other lowrider/gearheads from Abuquerque or surrounding areas are interested.
> *


thats cool if you guys are down for somthing like that i need to put my pimpillac back together holla at me


----------



## Radshit (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll get Ken to start letting folks know, we'll probably start one in Feb. I'll get a flyer going and post at Chuck's. thanks, Neal


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jan 28 2006, 09:02 PM~4725327
> *Who you shooting for Lux?
> *


A nationwide mag...but its on the DL til things get finalized


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 28 2006, 09:27 PM~4725479
> *thats cool ill hit you up you all you guys to going to maimi with us were gonna go out there for the show
> *


for sure...


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 27 2006, 12:21 PM~4717274
> *THERES ABOUT 6 OTHER FLEETWOODS FROM THA I U MISSED...WHICH ONES ARE THEY,,,,,,,ULL C
> *


WHATS UP SPERO HOLLA BACK ME BIG ED 432 337 3211


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 29 2006, 12:02 AM~4726778
> *A nationwide mag...but its on the DL til things get finalized
> *



Cool, sounds like things are going great for you.
Thanks good, you do take nice pix. See ya around.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jan 29 2006, 06:45 AM~4727471
> *Cool, sounds like things are going great for you.
> Thanks good, you do take nice pix. See ya around.
> *


thanks mijo. so whats the first show this year for your gonna be?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 28 2006, 11:39 PM~4726266
> *I'll get Ken to start letting folks know, we'll probably start one in Feb. I'll get a flyer going and post at Chuck's. thanks,  Neal
> *


I'm thinking more of mid march because i know alot of people that are getting their cars ready for phoenix and wouldnt be able to pull them out for a picnic cruise (myself including, my car is out of state) I think March 18th or 25th would be good for most people


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 29 2006, 09:41 AM~4727927
> *thanks mijo. so whats the first show this year for your gonna be?
> *


Planning on Phx. Already re upholestered the trunk. Just wanting to get my set up back together. I got some surprises for this year. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jan 29 2006, 11:20 AM~4728060
> *Planning of Phx.  Already re upholestered the trunk. Just wanting to get my set up back together.  I got some surprises for this year.  :biggrin:
> *


Nice, Nice...I'm hoping mine gets finished by PHX but we'll see if Robert Rios can get everything finished :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 29 2006, 09:43 AM~4727934
> *I'm thinking more of mid march because i know alot of people that are getting their cars ready for phoenix and wouldnt be able to pull them out for a picnic cruise (myself including, my car is out of state) I think March 18th or 25th would be good for most people
> *


sounds good to me after the pheonix show will bee good fro it were leaving to florida on the 8th for the show got some members from roswell and elpaso taking cars to show see you there luxury


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Radshit_@Jan 28 2006, 10:39 PM~4726266
> *I'll get Ken to start letting folks know, we'll probably start one in Feb. I'll get a flyer going and post at Chuck's. thanks,  Neal
> *


GOOD HENTE RIGHT HERE NEAL AND KEN ....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 29 2006, 11:56 AM~4728204
> *sounds good to me after the pheonix show will bee good fro it were leaving to florida on the 8th for the show got some members from roswell and elpaso taking cars to show see you there luxury
> *


You should come with us to Indy too...Thats where I'm first taking my car when its done. 

So when are you going to get a real camera...LOL I have a regular digital camera laying around you should try it instead of your phone :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: if i was down there and had the olds done i would be rollin with yall,baby boo knows how i build em.thats my family.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2006, 01:12 PM~4728491
> *:thumbsup:  if i was down there and had the olds done i would be rollin with yall,baby boo knows how i build em.thats my family.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 29 2006, 11:07 AM~4728242
> *You should come with us to Indy too...Thats where I'm first taking my car when its done.
> 
> So when are you going to get a real camera...LOL I have a regular digital camera laying around you should try it instead of your phone  :biggrin:
> *


i got one just havent got around to messing with it


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 29 2006, 03:09 PM~4728889
> *i got one just havent got around to messing with it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well i am in similar boat,only its the rain that keeps me from workin on it,.


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

PIMPILLAC


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 29 2006, 08:28 PM~4730516
> *PIMPILLAC
> *


nice!


----------



## 505rider (Jan 29, 2006)

looking good there paul ill be looking good pulling it to phoenix


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

huh were gonna do it big ..agian so your part of the I?


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 25 2006, 11:10 AM~4701772
> *IM DOWN TO ROLL ANYTIME..... MY CLUB HAD THE PARKING LOT OF BOBS BURGERS ON CENTRAL PACKED W RIDES LAST SUNDAY COPS DIDNT SHOW UP FOR A GOOD 3 HOURS WE  WERE OUT THERE  BANGIN 3S HOPPIN AND JUS ALL AROUND KICKIN IT AND HAVIN A GOOD TIME I THINK AS LONG AS THEY SEE WERE NOT TRYIN TO START TROUBLE THEY KEEP ROLLIN ...WE HAD A FEW COPS PASS BOBS ON SUNDAY BCSD AND APD AND THEY KEPT ON AFTER THEY PASSED AND DIDNT COME BACK FOR A LONG TIME
> *


thats cool how many memebers you got ken is in the club too?


----------



## 505rider (Jan 29, 2006)

like i said no ive been lowriding for a long time and havent got into any clubs but stay cool with all u know that mannnnnn


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505rider_@Jan 31 2006, 12:52 AM~4740323
> *like i said no ive been lowriding for a long time and havent got into any clubs but stay cool with all  u know that mannnnnn
> *


so when is the next chrome run to pheonix gonna be


----------



## 505rider (Jan 29, 2006)

need to get my shit together but for sure wen we go to the show my stuff is going with us


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

huh


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 505rider_@Jan 31 2006, 01:52 AM~4740323
> *like i said no ive been lowriding for a long time and havent got into any clubs but stay cool with all  u know that mannnnnn
> *


that was a very "lowrider" politically correct statement..LOL


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 31 2006, 01:54 AM~4740331
> *so when is the next chrome run to pheonix gonna be
> *


im taking all mine to el paso electro


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 31 2006, 12:49 AM~4740310
> *thats cool how many memebers you got ken is in the club too?
> *


16


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 31 2006, 07:11 AM~4741161
> *16
> *


IS THAT INCLUDING ME SPERO 








JK


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505rider_@Jan 31 2006, 12:52 AM~4740323
> *like i said no ive been lowriding for a long time and havent got into any clubs but stay cool with all  u know that mannnnnn
> *


so is ken in the club?


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 31 2006, 08:12 AM~4741295
> *IS THAT INCLUDING ME SPERO
> JK
> *


THAT WOULD BE 17 W U :biggrin:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 31 2006, 11:26 AM~4742287
> *so is ken in the club?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 31 2006, 11:55 AM~4742471
> *:biggrin:
> *


damm spero your blowing it up be sure and get the club ready for the cruise this summer at tingley park lets get it crackin


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 31 2006, 11:57 AM~4742480
> *damm spero your blowing it up be sure and get the club ready for the cruise this summer at tingley park lets get it crackin
> *


U KNOWWWWWW!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 31 2006, 01:28 PM~4742671
> *U KNOWWWWWW!!
> *


hey hey...thats my saying LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 31 2006, 12:28 PM~4742671
> *U KNOWWWWWW!!
> *


CLEAN UR INBOX SO I CAN SENT A PM!!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 26 2006, 08:26 PM~4712958
> *THAT WOULD BE COOL IVE BEEN WANTING TO RUN INTO HIM TO HAVE SOME FUN...
> *


monsta told me to tell you whenever :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 08:29 PM~4746350
> *monsta told me to tell you whenever  :biggrin:
> *


is he going to pheonix?monsta if not we can line em up when i get back .....i heard hes hitting out of hand but i havent seen him ...


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

na man im not in any club u kuow that i dont know why he keeps tellin you that or any one else[/QUOTE]
I GEUSS KEN IS NOT IN THE I I JUST GOT THIS FROM HIM


----------



## 505rider (Jan 29, 2006)

when that goes down i need to see that :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505rider_@Jan 31 2006, 09:25 PM~4746818
> *when that goes down i need to see that  :biggrin:
> *


ILL SEND YOU AN INVITATION HOMIE YOU STILL GONNA TAKE MY RIDE TO PHEONIX ON YOUR SLIDER FOR ME HOMIE ,CHECK ON THEM PANELS FOR ME IN THE MORNING HOMIE....


----------



## 505rider (Jan 29, 2006)

hell yeh aint going to miss it for any thing your ride has a first class ticket on my truck


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505rider_@Jan 31 2006, 09:39 PM~4746937
> *hell yeh aint going to miss it for any thing your ride has a first class ticket on my truck
> *


thats cool homie i got the patron were gonna get crunk


----------



## 505rider (Jan 29, 2006)

:biggrin: always thats the drink :biggrin: is d gonna be able to andle it i know amanda wont ha ha


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505rider_@Jan 31 2006, 09:54 PM~4747047
> *:biggrin: always thats the drink :biggrin: is d gonna be able to andle it i know amanda wont ha ha
> *


thats the plan homie i thought you knew


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 31 2006, 10:42 PM~4746968
> *thats cool homie i got the patron were gonna get crunk
> *


just be careful on I-40 this time


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

THATS RIGHT U HEARD FROM HIM AND ME HE IS NOT FROM THA I...... :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> THATS RIGHT U HEARD FROM HIM AND ME HE IS NOT FROM THA I...... :biggrin:
> WHOS NOT FROM THE I SPERO


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

When the 505 heading out to Phx.? See you guys there.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Feb 1 2006, 12:52 PM~4751519
> *When the 505 heading out to Phx.?  See you guys there.
> *


IAM SUPPOSED TO BE LEAVING THAT FRIDAY NITE AND COMMING BACK LATE SUNDAY NITE


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 1 2006, 03:21 PM~4752139
> *IAM SUPPOSED TO BE LEAVING THAT FRIDAY NITE AND COMMING BACK LATE SUNDAY NITE
> *


same here


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 05:36 PM~4753452
> *same here
> *


COPY CAT


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

sounds like thats going to be my plan
how many hours for you two to get there


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Im gonna be out there Sat and Sunday after the Shows.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

I THINK THIS TOPIC TURNED INTO "WHATS UP IN NM TOPIC"



SO WHATS NEW WITH YOUR RIDE TECH IS IT GONNA BE READY FOR PHX


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Feb 1 2006, 09:42 PM~4754684
> *sounds like thats going to be my plan
> how many hours for you two to get there
> *


6 hrs...its an easy drive


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 1 2006, 09:58 PM~4754778
> *I THINK THIS TOPIC TURNED INTO "WHATS UP IN NM TOPIC"
> SO WHATS NEW WITH YOUR RIDE TECH IS IT GONNA BE READY FOR PHX
> *


is that a bad thing?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 1 2006, 08:58 PM~4754778
> *I THINK THIS TOPIC TURNED INTO "WHATS UP IN NM TOPIC"
> SO WHATS NEW WITH YOUR RIDE TECH IS IT GONNA BE READY FOR PHX
> *


Should be. Getting my chrome back now then just got put my juice back in.It's going to be lot more cleaner. No more of this[attachmentid=445671]
not that this was bad. :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 10:26 PM~4755536
> *is that a bad thing?
> *


NO NEVER AND CALL ME


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 1 2006, 07:45 PM~4754306
> *COPY CAT
> *


how cute,what is this some kind of family trip :biggrin:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Feb 2 2006, 03:22 PM~4759705
> *how cute,what is this some kind of family trip :biggrin:
> *


dont hate that ur not invited


----------



## thugluv505 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 1 2006, 02:21 PM~4752139
> *IAM SUPPOSED TO BE LEAVING THAT FRIDAY NITE AND COMMING BACK LATE SUNDAY NITE
> *


IMGOING ON THURSDAY TILL MONDAY THE MOTEL 6 ON THE INDIAN SCHOOL OFF THE 17 IS GONNA BE HOPPIN YOU ALL TRY TO STAY THERE


----------



## thugluv505 (Jan 27, 2005)

HEY GUYS WERE GONNA STAY AT THE MOTEL 6 OFF THE INDIAN SCHOOL EXIT OFF THE 17 2 BLOCKS FROM THE SHOW AND WE GET IT POPPIN OFF TOO


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Feb 1 2006, 09:45 PM~4754712
> *Im gonna be out there Sat and Sunday after the Shows.
> *


are you in albuquerque now?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Feb 2 2006, 04:27 PM~4759751
> *dont hate that ur not invited
> *


LOL are you going to phoenix too?


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Feb 2 2006, 03:27 PM~4759751
> *dont hate that ur not invited
> *


theres no hating here  ,
ill prob be the one dropping hopskotch off at someones room that night so he can try to earn his hat back from someone. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Feb 3 2006, 08:09 AM~4765677
> *theres no hating here  ,
> ill prob be the one dropping hopskotch off at someones room that night so he can try to earn his hat back from someone. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Feb 3 2006, 07:09 AM~4765677
> *theres no hating here  ,
> ill prob be the one dropping hopskotch off at someones room that night so he can try to earn his hat back from someone. :biggrin:
> *


i mite get it back that person mite leave the killer at home so i dont have to worry about it trying to eat me 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 27 2006, 08:54 PM~4720399
> *I SHOULD BUT HE HAS 2 MORE LEGS THEN ME AND HIS NAME IS CHINGON SO THAT HAS TO STAND FOR SOMETHING  :biggrin:
> *


larissa's dog took your hat !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he's a trained killer you know !! :0 :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Feb 6 2006, 12:28 AM~4786053
> *larissa's dog took your hat !! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he's a trained killer you know !! :0  :0
> *


LOL ... thats my bodyguard


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Feb 5 2006, 11:28 PM~4786053
> *larissa's dog took your hat !! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he's a trained killer you know !! :0  :0
> *


THANKS FOR THE WARNING RUBEN AND WHATS UP WITH YOUR AVATAR







(AVAITOR)-------------FOR LARISA


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 6 2006, 09:25 AM~4787099
> *THANKS FOR THE WARNING RUBEN AND WHATS UP WITH YOUR AVATAR
> (AVAITOR)-------------FOR LARISA
> *


a fleetwood i used to have a while back we buckled the quarters and bent the frmae so i stripped it and scraped it but i had alot of fun with this car and it was hard to see it leave


----------



## NMUCE (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Feb 6 2006, 09:33 AM~4787430
> *a fleetwood i used to have a while back we buckled the quarters and bent the frmae so i stripped it and scraped it but i had alot of fun with this car and it was hard to see it leave
> *


whats ruben whats crackin in the 915? Anyways u down to go with me in late april early may to take the linc to homies in L.A.? We ll be there for like a week. We can stay at my boys house there in fontana. Anyways hit me up.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NMUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 03:00 PM~4789581
> *whats ruben whats crackin in the 915? Anyways u down to go with me in late april early may to take the linc to homies in L.A.? We ll be there for like a week. We can stay at my boys house there in fontana. Anyways hit me up.
> *


I THINK SOME PICS SHOULD BE POSTED OF THE NEW RIDE IAM READING ABOUT


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 6 2006, 06:48 PM~4790796
> *I THINK SOME PICS SHOULD BE POSTED OF THE NEW RIDE IAM READING ABOUT
> *


mind your business


----------



## NMUCE (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 6 2006, 05:48 PM~4790796
> *I THINK SOME PICS SHOULD BE POSTED OF THE NEW RIDE IAM READING ABOUT
> *


you ll have to wait. Should be ready for denver minus undies. Piston to the front full rack of 4's. Has your brother done anything with the coupe?


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NMUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 07:36 PM~4791569
> *you ll have to wait. Should be ready for denver minus undies. Piston to the front full rack of 4's. Has your brother done anything with the coupe?
> *


NO STILL SITTING THERE IAM TRYING TO GET RUBEN TO PICK IT UP


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 6 2006, 06:43 PM~4791213
> *mind your business
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR SHOW DOWN THERE!!!!!!!KEEP ME POSTED "GOODTIMES" COLORADO!!!!!!!!


----------



## NMUCE (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 6 2006, 10:23 PM~4792836
> *NO STILL SITTING THERE IAM TRYING TO GET RUBEN TO PICK IT UP
> *


yea I heard something like that


----------



## Radshit (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey ChuckieBoy13......I'll keep you fellas in the Springs posted.....give us a ring when you got something going in the Springs/Pueblo/Denver area.........I used to roll up there back in the '80's......I can make that trip up north in my sleep....and I did, often.


----------



## NMUCE (Mar 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PIMPILLAC (Feb 16, 2006)

I CANT WAIT TILL THIS SUMMER IMA SERVE SPERO UP IM TIRED OF ALL HIS TRASH TALK ..QUIT TALKING AND PULL YOUR FANTISY CAR OUT THE ONE YOUR GONNA SERVE ME WITH IN PHEONIX REMEMBER YOU CALLED ME OUT IN VEGAS SERO WELL PUT UP OR SHUT UP DOG YOU CANT FAZE ME ,SO EVERY BODY KNOWS IM GONNA SERVE SPERO UP SO THE TRASH TALKING STOPS YOU KNOW WHO THIS IS FORMALY KNOWN AS IMPERIAL KING ...PAUL ...LOIKE I SAID PUT UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Is Spero the guy that wrecked into the curb trying to 3 wheel in front of Chucks shop?


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 17 2006, 11:03 PM~4872374
> *Is Spero the guy that wrecked into the curb trying to 3 wheel in front of Chucks shop?
> *


 yea that was me.....maybe i shouldve jus ran that stupid cat over instead of dodging it and almost hitting the curb


----------



## PIMPILLAC (Feb 16, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 18 2006, 01:55 PM~4875338
> *yea  that was me.....maybe i shouldve jus ran that stupid cat over instead of dodging it and almost hitting the curb
> *


I would have ran the fucker over if I had to choose between it and my car.Blood and guts hose off :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I used to cruz in Burque, the I joined the Army 8 years ago. Now I go home and fools ask me where I am from! Putos have no respect for the tru Veteranos!


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 18 2006, 10:49 PM~4878683
> *I would have ran the fucker over if I had to choose between it and my car.Blood and guts hose off :biggrin:
> *


its all good......i ended up missin the curb anyway which wuz fine.... stray cats are a problem out here ive noticed theyre everwhere. oddly tho where i come from we have rats the size of cats :biggrin:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

I was there parked in front of the glass shop.


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

OK THEN U SEEN ME PICK IT BACK UP AND DO IT RIGHT THEN.....CUZ I COULDNTVE LEFT IT OFF LIKE THAT LOL I WENT BACK DOWN TO THE DIONS TURNED AROUND AND WENT BACK BY CUTTIN LEFT THEN PICKED IT UP HARD ...... I MEMBER SMASHIN THAT FIN INTO THA GROUND LOL BESIDES AS MUCH AS I HIT 3 WHEEL IN THAT CAR I TWISTED THA SHIT OUT OF THA FRAME SO DID IT RIGHT AT LEAST ONCE SOMEWHERE


----------



## PIMPILLAC (Feb 16, 2006)

CHECK OUT MY BOY CHUCK PIMPIN IN MIAMI DOING IT BIG FOR THE 505


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

damn its getting hot in herrre


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 22 2006, 09:31 AM~4901099
> *
> *


this pussy stole my password and changed my sig ima really hafta show him whats up now and bust his mouth


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 20 2006, 09:24 AM~4886586
> *its all good......i ended up missin the curb  anyway which wuz fine.... stray cats are a problem out here ive noticed theyre everwhere.  oddly tho where i come from we have rats the size of cats :biggrin:
> *


this ****** spreadin jelousy stold my pass word ima half to bust his mouth open


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 21 2006, 07:16 AM~4892895
> *OK THEN U SEEN ME PICK IT BACK UP AND DO IT RIGHT THEN.....CUZ I COULDNTVE LEFT IT OFF LIKE THAT LOL I WENT BACK DOWN TO THE DIONS TURNED AROUND AND WENT BACK BY CUTTIN  LEFT THEN PICKED IT  UP HARD ...... I MEMBER SMASHIN THAT FIN INTO THA GROUND LOL BESIDES AS MUCH AS I  HIT 3 WHEEL IN THAT CAR I TWISTED THA SHIT OUT OF THA FRAME SO DID IT RIGHT AT LEAST ONCE SOMEWHERE
> *


SO EVERYBODY IN BURQUE KNOWS IVE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS LIL ******* MOUTH STEALING MY PASSWORD AND TALKING SHIT IN HERE IMA HURT HIM REAL BAD


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 21 2006, 07:16 AM~4892895
> *OK THEN U SEEN ME PICK IT BACK UP AND DO IT RIGHT THEN.....CUZ I COULDNTVE LEFT IT OFF LIKE THAT LOL I WENT BACK DOWN TO THE DIONS TURNED AROUND AND WENT BACK BY CUTTIN  LEFT THEN PICKED IT  UP HARD ...... I MEMBER SMASHIN THAT FIN INTO THA GROUND LOL BESIDES AS MUCH AS I  HIT 3 WHEEL IN THAT CAR I TWISTED THA SHIT OUT OF THA FRAME SO DID IT RIGHT AT LEAST ONCE SOMEWHERE
> *


ALL MY BOYS AT CLASSICCARS KNOW TO CALL ME IF YOU EVER COME INTO THE SHOP AGIAN CAUSE THEY WANNA SEE YOU GET FUCKED UP YOU WANNA STEAL MY PASSWORD AND TALK SHIT BOY...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> OK THEN U SEEN ME PICK IT BACK UP AND DO IT RIGHT THEN.....CUZ I COULDNTVE LEFT IT OFF LIKE THAT LOL I WENT BACK DOWN TO THE DIONS TURNED AROUND AND WENT BACK BY CUTTIN LEFT THEN PICKED IT UP HARD ...... I MEMBER SMASHIN THAT FIN INTO THA GROUND LOL BESIDES AS MUCH AS I HIT 3 WHEEL IN THAT CAR I TWISTED THA SHIT OUT OF THA FRAME SO DID IT RIGHT AT LEAST ONCE SOMEWHERE
> [/quote HOW THE FUCK THIS ****** CHANGE MY PASSWORD


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 21 2006, 07:16 AM~4892895
> *OK THEN U SEEN ME PICK IT BACK UP AND DO IT RIGHT THEN.....CUZ I COULDNTVE LEFT IT OFF LIKE THAT LOL I WENT BACK DOWN TO THE DIONS TURNED AROUND AND WENT BACK BY CUTTIN  LEFT THEN PICKED IT  UP HARD ...... I MEMBER SMASHIN THAT FIN INTO THA GROUND LOL BESIDES AS MUCH AS I  HIT 3 WHEEL IN THAT CAR I TWISTED THA SHIT OUT OF THA FRAME SO DID IT RIGHT AT LEAST ONCE SOMEWHERE
> *


IM GONNA PUT ON A REAL GOOD SHOW WHEN I CATCH YOU


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 21 2006, 07:16 AM~4892895
> *OK THEN U SEEN ME PICK IT BACK UP AND DO IT RIGHT THEN.....CUZ I COULDNTVE LEFT IT OFF LIKE THAT LOL I WENT BACK DOWN TO THE DIONS TURNED AROUND AND WENT BACK BY CUTTIN  LEFT THEN PICKED IT  UP HARD ...... I MEMBER SMASHIN THAT FIN INTO THA GROUND LOL BESIDES AS MUCH AS I  HIT 3 WHEEL IN THAT CAR I TWISTED THA SHIT OUT OF THA FRAME SO DID IT RIGHT AT LEAST ONCE SOMEWHERE
> *


i cant wait till pay back comes spero and its gonna be sooner then you think


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

USO


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY ABOUT THIS...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

1ST PLACE DOING IT BIG FOR THE UCE FAMILY BURQUE...WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS SPERO


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

MY NEW CUTTY COMING OUT SOON THATS 2 CARS SO FAR IM BUSTING OUT THIS SUMMER FOR THE USO CAR CLUB


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

when i s the good shows in NM or good events????


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 15 2006, 10:04 PM~5057536
> *when  i s the  good  shows  in NM  or  good  events????
> *


THERES GONNA BE A SHOW ON MAY 6TH AT THE INDIAN CULTRAL CENTER AND THERES GONNA BE A HOP


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 15 2006, 10:12 PM~5057598
> *THERES GONNA BE A SHOW ON MAY 6TH AT THE INDIAN CULTRAL CENTER AND THERES GONNA BE A HOP
> *


right on homie but anything after june or july


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 15 2006, 10:16 PM~5057612
> *right  on  homie  but  anything  after  june  or july
> *


HAVENT HEARD OF ANYTHING YET BUT ILL KEEP YOU POSTED


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ITS ALMOST TIME TO GET SHIT POPPIN OFF HOMIES THE FIRST SHOW IVE HEARD ABOUT HERE IN BURQUE IS MAY 6TH THERES GONNA BE A HOP AND ALL HOLLA IF YOU NEED MORE INFO


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

when is the show in roswell


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 15 2006, 10:45 PM~5057803
> *HAVENT HEARD OF ANYTHING YET BUT ILL KEEP YOU POSTED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WILL ROLL DOWN THERE IF IT STARTS CRACKEN....GOODTIMES CXC COLORADO CHAPTER...2006


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 15 2006, 10:57 PM~5057891
> *ITS ALMOST TIME TO GET SHIT POPPIN OFF HOMIES THE FIRST SHOW IVE HEARD ABOUT HERE IN BURQUE IS MAY 6TH THERES GONNA BE A HOP AND ALL HOLLA IF YOU NEED MORE INFO
> *


please post more info when I'll check it out thanks


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

THE SHOW IN ROSWELL IS MAY 7TH BUT THE ONE HERE IN ALBUQUERQUE IS MAY 6TH I THIMK THE CLUB IS GONNA DO THE ALBUQUERQUE ONE FOR INFO ON THE ALB ONE CONTACT DOMINIC AT 507-0217


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Mar 16 2006, 11:04 AM~5060064
> *WILL ROLL DOWN THERE IF IT STARTS CRACKEN....GOODTIMES CXC COLORADO CHAPTER...2006
> *


MAY 6TH HOMIE ITS GONNA BE TIGHT COME DOWN TO BURQUE AND CHILL WITH US


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Mar 16 2006, 06:05 AM~5058626
> *when is the show in roswell
> *


THAT ONE IS MAY 7TH BUT LETS KEEP IT LOCAL INSTEAD THATS MY OPINION ANYWAYS..


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

2006 Bike Super Show
Description: Lujan Complex. Friday, 5PM ~10PM; Saturday, 10AM ~ 10PM; Sunday, 10AM ~ 5PM. $10 at the door, under 12 free. 
Visit www.route66drags.org 
Date: Saturday, March 18, 2006 
Repeat Type: Friday, March 17, 2006 - Sunday, March 19, 2006 (every Day) 
Updated: Tuesday, January 3, 2006 1:59pm


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

YOU KNOW.....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

YOU KNOW ...USO.....


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

bike show was good just so pepole know


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I be there on the 6 of may so you know I be showing laters Uce


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Howdy from Denver Wheres everyone crusing in abq now? any car shows coming up?


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Mar 27 2006, 08:47 PM~5131652
> *
> *


Dam, i remember that truck from way way back in the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

The truck was lot of fun i miss Cruising the Bomb the most


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow Great looking truck and car The model too!!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks its been awhile since i owned that truck The Girl was from abq now live in AZ


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I seen that truck in Belen at the 4u2c car show I am sure its the same one maybe not but I sure its it


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

i thought that truck get redone??


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

i SOLD THE TRUCK WAS BURNT on the deal anyways it did get redone from what i heard its in utah .


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

i liked that truck and the bomb. i remember them all. :biggrin:


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Mar 26 2006, 03:43 PM~5123510
> *Howdy from Denver Wheres everyone crusing in abq now? any car shows coming up?
> *


What's up Jerry! Long time no see. Cruising has really died out since the good old days. As far as car shows there's one coming up on May 6th in Albuquerque and there's a poker run on April 5th. I would love it if Central would be bumper to bumper cruising again but the cops don't seem to appreciate our love for cruising. Everytime something gets good, like cruising downtown the police and law makers break it up. Maybe you can come down for the show in May. See you then, Jason.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Elhippie64 .
Howdy Jason havnt spoke with you for a super long time hows your club also ill be moving back to abq this summer from denver and getting back in to murals i also do pinstriping now.Im working on a scion xb now


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

i think you did the striping on Gary's truck. "BUILT NOT BOUGHT" it came out nice. anyways we can always use a good pinstriper in town. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Jerry L (Bedrock c.c.)back in albuquerque, now thats old school, now all we need to do is bring back the untouchables C.C. and it will be back to the way it was back in the good ole days :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 31 2006, 07:59 PM~5159240
> *Jerry L (Bedrock c.c.)back in albuquerque, now thats old school, now all we need to do is bring back the untouchables C.C. and it will be back to the way it was back in the good ole days :biggrin:
> *


DAMN I THINK I WAS TOO YOUNG FOR THAT ONE HEARD A FEW STORYS THOUGH


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

you and El Hippie 64 just don't know what Cental was like back than.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Mar 30 2006, 04:11 PM~5151561
> *Thanks Elhippie64 .
> Howdy Jason havnt spoke with you for a super long time hows your club also ill be moving back to abq this summer from denver and getting back in to murals i also do pinstriping now.Im working on a scion xb now
> *


HEY HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET IN TOWN AND ILL HAVE YOU DO SOME STRIPING ON MY RIDE ITS SO HARD TO GET A STRIPER IN THIS TOWN...


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 31 2006, 08:22 PM~5159346
> *you and El Hippie 64 just don't know what Cental was like back than.
> *


chit I remember what it was like, I had a bad experience with a rock hitting the ride way back then to prove it.


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Mar 31 2006, 07:59 PM~5159240
> *Jerry L (Bedrock c.c.)back in albuquerque, now thats old school, now all we need to do is bring back the untouchables C.C. and it will be back to the way it was back in the good ole days :biggrin:
> *


man we should get DJ T-BONE (untouchables C.C.) on here and have a burque reunion :biggrin:
someone needs to post the pics of the oldschool rides n stuff from back when central poppin.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Apr 1 2006, 07:08 AM~5161009
> *chit I remember what it was like, I had a bad experience with a rock hitting the ride way back then to prove it.
> *


I THOUGHT A GRAND AM HIT YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 1 2006, 07:13 AM~5161017
> *I THOUGHT A GRAND AM HIT YOUR RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


 nope some bastard hit my VW> :angry:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Apr 1 2006, 07:13 AM~5161016
> *man we should get DJ T-BONE (untouchables C.C.) on here and have a burque reunion :biggrin:
> someone needs to post the pics of the oldschool rides n stuff from back when central poppin.
> *


DJ T BONE DONT HAVE A CAR HE JUST KEEPS THE CUSTOMERS RIDES :cheesy:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Apr 1 2006, 07:15 AM~5161021
> *nope some basterd hit my VW> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 1 2006, 06:16 AM~5161024
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CRUISE SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK TODAY BUMPER TO BUMPER ACTION IT REMINDED ME OF THE OLD DAYS I TORE SHIT UP INM THE LAC 4O INCH HOPS AND 4 FOOT ROLLING HOPS IT WAS FUN AS FUCK HOPEFULLY NEXT SUNDAY WILL BE THE SAME SO CMON HOMIES LETS MAKE THIS SHIT HAPPEN


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

way to go Uce


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Apr 4 2006, 05:01 AM~5175797
> *ttt
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE ...


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

whats up ok just got home and had mail entry for Squirrel's 10 annual 

may 28

the only thing about this show is everytime i done a show by him its on a sunday and he gives out tropies in the dark cause they run way to long I almost feel like leaveing and say forget the awards i have enough allready I just do stuff for the club lol. well I thought I put that out laters ted


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Apr 9 2006, 05:19 PM~5209012
> *whats up ok just got home and had mail entry for Squirrel's 10 annual
> 
> may 28
> ...


i dont do squirlies shows to much scandles and politics last year we had a protest show at the park across the street from the the zoo it was just a few cars but we were doing barbacues and hops it was cool will probally do the same this year the show on may 6th should be a good one im sure...


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

To the Top for the 505. :biggrin:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Apr 11 2006, 03:28 PM~5221581
> *i dont do squirlies shows to much scandles and politics last year we had a protest show at the park across the street from the the zoo it was just a few cars but we were doing barbacues and hops it was cool will probally do the same this year the show on may 6th should be a good one im sure...
> *



I am down for that Uce I rather do that then saty till midnight to get a 4 inch trophey


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Apr 11 2006, 05:53 PM~5222462
> *I am down for that Uce I rather do that then saty till midnight to get a 4 inch trophey
> *


ITS MORE THEN A 4 INCH TROPHY ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOVE


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 11 2006, 06:02 PM~5222504
> *ITS MORE THEN A 4 INCH TROPHY ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOVE
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

yeah I know I know and I could care less about the trophey I only do things that the club beleaves in I have problems with some people that do shows and I wont go and my club shows me love so I do the same for them. its just last year we couldnt even cruise after the show cause it was so late everyone went home if i could leave at 5 and forget the awards it be perfect I could care less if I win shit. well thats what I have to say


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 15 2006, 10:12 PM~5057598
> *THERES GONNA BE A SHOW ON MAY 6TH AT THE INDIAN CULTRAL CENTER AND THERES GONNA BE A HOP
> *


just want to get the show back up sounds like its goin to be a good one


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Anyone cruising tonight let a brother know TTT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Apr 21 2006, 05:10 AM~5284296
> *Anyone cruising tonight let a brother know  TTT
> *


JUST GOT FROM THE SHOW AT HAINES PARK WHERE WERE YOU HOMIE IT WAS LIKE A SHOW AND SHINE BUT IT WAS COOL


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I had stuff to do and ws running all over today.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday A-town. :wave:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

goodmorning my fellow lowriders who is cruising today sunday after noon


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Apr 23 2006, 08:33 AM~5296251
> *goodmorning my fellow lowriders who is cruising today sunday after noon
> *


IM GONNA BE OUT AROUND 4 TODAY HOMIE WERE GONNA BE AT THE PARK ACROSS FROM THE MUSEM KICKING IT AT THE FIESTAS AND CRUISING TRY AND MAKE IT HOMIE..


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I will try Uce


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

IAM GONNA TRY TO HIT DOWN TOWN THATS THE HOT SPOT ON SUNDAY NITES


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 23 2006, 03:03 PM~5298285
> *IAM GONNA TRY TO HIT DOWN TOWN THATS THE HOT SPOT ON SUNDAY NITES
> *


HEY HOMIE HAVE YOU SEEN HOW GOOD MY CADDIS HITTIN 40 INCHES + AND SICK ROLLING HOPS WHAT YOU CRUISING IN HAVENT SEN YOU AROUND.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey Uce I getting excited for that show on the 6 I think its going to be fun Ted


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Apr 25 2006, 04:59 AM~5308529
> *Hey Uce I getting excited for that show on the 6 I think its going to be fun Ted
> *


were gonna make it fun homie you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

yes I do


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Anybody know if squirrel is doing a show this year and when it is?


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

yes lookcouple pages back I posted it allready


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

whats up ok just got home and had mail entry for Squirrel's 10 annual 

may 28


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHATS UP UCE I JUST GOT HOME FROM TEARING DOWN THE CRUISE ,GOT MY 2ND RECKLESS DRIVING TICKET FOR HITTING THEM SWITCHES ,THE COPS HATING BAD OUT HERE ...THEM FOOLS THOUGHT THEY WAS GONNA CATCH ME RIDING DIRTY. :dunno:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

yeah I know it sucks there ruff on us out there


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

damn cops are really that bad down there huh ,that sucks


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

whats going on went to the cruise today and saw some pretty clean rides even seen uncle paul gas hoping in front of the library


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 30 2006, 08:49 AM~5342707
> *damn cops  are  really  that  bad  down there huh  ,that  sucks
> *


the cops over here suck like tonite for example they parked in the median to count how many times you go up and down


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 30 2006, 09:35 PM~5346227
> *the cops over here suck like tonite for example they parked in the median to count how many times you go up and down
> *


damn that really sucks  hope evrything turns out good for u guys on the long run :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 30 2006, 08:39 PM~5346257
> *damn that  really  sucks    hope  evrything  turns out  good  for  u  guys  on the  long  run  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks but it will never change been like this sence th 90's


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 30 2006, 09:49 PM~5346347
> *thanks but it will never change been like this sence th 90's
> *


 :0   good luck anyways :biggrin: im sur e have some spots to cruise


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 30 2006, 08:33 PM~5346214
> *whats going on went to the cruise today and saw some pretty clean rides even seen uncle paul gas hoping in front of the library
> *


SO YOU WERE DOING IT BIG AT THE LIBRARY HOMIE AND YOU DIDNT INVITE ME IN FOR A BEER? THE SHOW THIS SATURDAY SHOULD BE GOOD HOMIE WE GOT MEMEBERS COMING FROM COLO AND TEXAS ,PLUS ALL MY HOMIES FROM IMPERIALS WIL BE SHOWING BIG ALSO COME CHECK US OUT HOMIE.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

yea will have to check it out weres it at again and i wasnt at the library i was on the oppisite side of the road i was in that grey suv that said whats up to you when you were leaving bobs burgers


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Indian cultural center on 12th next to where the indoor mercardo use to be


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Man I am all pumped for this show this weekend I hope everything works out as planned for me I really dont want to miss it


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

its supposed to have a hop right?


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

yes it does have a hop sponsered by ray


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW THIS SATURDAY IF ANY ONE GOES BE SURE AND HOLLA AT ME ...USO .....YOU KNOW


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

What time is it starting?


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

show is 11 to 6. 10 bucs to get in


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Anybody get some pictures? I couldn't make it.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

thats what I want to see pics please


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey paul I got my hood back tell me what you think Uce Man I wish I could have showed


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Who painted it?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

That hood looks nice. 
Good work.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

...


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

his name is Humberto Puentes 818-0997 tell him ted sent you lol


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

while I am on here does anyone know where I can get some juice installed calling mister chris coca today


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@May 8 2006, 10:49 AM~5390540
> *while I am on here does anyone know where I can get some juice installed calling mister chris coca today
> *


Right here homie.Me and Chris can do it at my place. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@May 8 2006, 04:57 AM~5389169
> *Hey paul I got my hood back tell me what you think Uce Man I wish I could have showed
> 
> 
> ...


THATS REAL TIGHT UCE HERES CHRIS COCA NUM TELL HIM I SENT YOU 489-2515 HOOK ME UP SOME DEALS ON SOMTHING LIKE THAT ON THE TRUNK OF MY CUTTY


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 8 2006, 01:50 PM~5391438
> *Right here homie.Me and Chris can do it at my place. :biggrin:
> *


THERES JAIME RIGHT THERE HOLLA AT HIM FOR THE JUICE INSTALL UCE.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

yeah uce I talked to him thx


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

where do you guys get your tubing for hardlines from? if you use it.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

mmm not here yet just trying to get the setup done first


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 9 2006, 07:24 PM~5399412
> *where do you guys get your tubing for hardlines from? if you use it.
> *


JUST USE COPPER TUBING THEN HAVE IT CHROMED


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

so who is showing at the show this comming weekend


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Squirel's show is almost here.. I'll be showing in the parking lot.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 24 2006, 09:22 AM~5486676
> *Squirel's show is almost here.. I'll be showing in the parking lot.
> *


empty your mail box


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 24 2006, 09:22 AM~5486676
> *Squirel's show is almost here.. I'll be showing in the parking lot.
> *


 :nono: ITS A NO NO TO SUPPORT SQUIRLS SHOW FOR US...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Uso dont love squirel?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 24 2006, 01:31 PM~5488318
> *Uso dont love squirel?
> *


NO SIR BUT WE'LL BE REPPING ON THE BLVD AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 24 2006, 09:22 AM~5486676
> *Squirel's show is almost here.. I'll be showing in the parking lot.
> *


ISNT IT AT THE RACE WAY HOMIE?


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

is it this weekend for sure


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 24 2006, 10:58 PM~5491932
> *ISNT IT AT THE RACE WAY HOMIE?
> *


I hope not I was planning on the culture center. I saw a flyer at autozone I might have to go check again.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 24 2006, 10:56 PM~5491925
> *NO SIR BUT WE'LL BE REPPING ON THE BLVD AFTER THE SHOW
> *


Central? where at?


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 25 2006, 12:13 PM~5494954
> *I hope not I was planning on the culture center. I saw a flyer at autozone I might have to go check again.
> *


YEA ITS NOT A THE CULTURAL CENTER THIS YEAR ITS AT THE RACE WAY WHICH IS GOING TO SUCK BECAUSE A LONG ASS DRIVE AND I HEARD ALOT OF PEOPLE ARNT SHOWING


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

$25 a ticket too. Is it the raceway by the Jail?


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

damn does it really cost that much to get in?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

YEAH ITS BY THE JAIL ITS PROBALLY 25 TO SHOW HOMIE BUT IT SUCKS OUT THERE ....


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

damn thats far and too dirty on the west side


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

I THINK HES HAVING IT AT HTE RACE WAY BECAUSE IF ANY DRAMA HAPPENS THE COPS DONT HAVE TO TRAVEL FAR TO TAKE CATS TO JAIL


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@May 26 2006, 11:39 AM~5500950
> *damn thats far and too dirty on the west side
> *


especially with those 35mph winds tomorrow.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Squirrel's 10 th Annual Old-School Lowrider Car, Truck Show and Concert 
Sunday, May 28
Sandia Motor Speedway 
100 Speedway SW

Doors open at noon
Includes: cars, trucks, bicycles and a special appearance by the Anaconda and a car-hopping exhibition

Tickets are $20 in advance, $25 at the door 
Get them in advance at:
Record Roundup 2529 San Mateo NE 
Gotcha Covered 3004 Second Street 
Alberto's Tire Shop at 2500 Isleta SW 
El Segunda 1810 Central SW

Call 203-9807, 242-4800, 452-9205

http://www.alibi.com/index.php?story=15186&scn=feature


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

not going let me know how nice or bad it was


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

About 25 cars showed at this show. That yellow ford ranger (now red)with the zia looked like the only one there to hop.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

woooo small show


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 15 2006, 01:28 PM~5433248
> *JUST USE COPPER TUBING THEN HAVE IT CHROMED
> *


your joking right?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Can anyone tell me why so many people dont like this Squirel fellow?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Never met him but seems like a nice guy....80 years old wears 20 lbs of gold.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I am not sure either but I know his shows go way ino the night lol


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

hes not a bad guy its just that hes an old ass man that still acts like one of us i remember one time he pulled up at our shop in a candy painted dually jamming 2 pac and wearing gold and shit


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 30 2006, 12:08 AM~5518137
> *Can anyone tell me why so many people dont like this Squirel fellow?
> *


Im not sure why other people dont like him but he just seems kinda shady to me.The beef between him and the Imperials is all his doing.The club should have never been involved.The story on that is in the mid 90's Chucky funded one of his shows and he never payed Chucky back so he repo'd Squirells 61 rag that was at Classic Cars of NM.Was all buisness and should be between Chuck and Squirell but now he does not let them attend his shows now.Imperials dont really boycott it,they just hit the park and BBQ the same day.


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

so did chuck have a bbq??? how was it???


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@May 30 2006, 01:34 PM~5520832
> *so did chuck have a bbq??? how was it???
> *


nah,Chuck took his chop top Merc and 59 Elco to the Paso Robles show.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

so whats up with UCE not supporting/liking him?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Chucky is the kind of guy that doesnt mind starting an argument though too...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 30 2006, 02:58 PM~5521301
> *Chucky is the kind of guy that doesnt mind starting an argument though too...
> *


Very true but he has something to bring to the table,he has a nice stable of cars.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 30 2006, 02:11 PM~5520968
> *so whats up with UCE not supporting/liking him?
> *


One of are members is a good freind of chuckie and back him up on the choice of not doing the show


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@May 31 2006, 05:07 AM~5524963
> *One of are members is a good freind of chuckie and back him up on the choice of not doing the show
> *


so because paul doesnt like him that means you dont like him either


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I respect one of my family's opinion and that's why I didn't go. I don't know anything about Squirel other then his show run way to long that's about all I know. I have done two of his shows in the past and they both went to late in my opinion.


----------



## CasinoJT (May 16, 2006)

Whats up Albacrazies?

I have been watching and reading the LIL forums for awhile and I finally got the toy I wanted to for a long time. I scored a 96 fleetwood brougham. I am posting now to see if anyone can point me to some people to get work done etc. I do not really know anyone solid from CC's in town so i'm gonna try this approach first. What I want to do with it is to juice it and get daytons and a few other slight modifications. I am gonna use it as a toy and I want it to hop around town in, literally. So I would appreciate if anyone can help me out with advice or referrals on what I need to do to get this started. Thanks!


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking for any 53 Chevy 2 door Belair parts like trim items hood hinges for this car as well maybe even front bucket seats let me know what you got , my PM's get checked everyday im in Dallas ...


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

any body know when and where is the next show?


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jun 5 2006, 05:22 PM~5557074
> *any body know when and where is the next show?
> *


Ive been looking for like half an hour on google and can't find shit. hopefully the next show is better than squirrels cuz that show sucked.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Jun 5 2006, 05:57 PM~5557296
> *Ive been looking for like half an hour on google and can't find shit. hopefully the next show is better than squirrels cuz that show sucked.
> *


$30 for 22 fucken cars


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 28 2006, 10:33 PM~5512181
> *your joking right?
> *


thaTS WHAT ANTHONY FROM IMPERIALS USED.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 30 2006, 12:08 AM~5518137
> *Can anyone tell me why so many people dont like this Squirel fellow?
> *


SHADY PEOPLE GET NO LOVE FROM USO.....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@May 30 2006, 01:34 PM~5520832
> *so did chuck have a bbq??? how was it???
> *


NA WE DIDNT HAVE THE BBQ ME AND CHUCK WENT TO PASO ROBLES THEN TO ALLISSION PARK IN L.A TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@May 31 2006, 08:49 AM~5525607
> *so because paul doesnt like him that means you dont like him either
> *


I DONT LIKE HIM CAUSE BACK IN THE DAY HE HAD A SHOW AT THE 66 NIGHT CLUB HE HAD A HOP FOR 1000 AND BROUGHT THIS GUY LEEPING LONI FROM CALI TO HOP ,MY BOY RICK TURNED HIM OUT AND HE STILL GAVE THE CASH TO THE GUY FROM CALI ,GEUSS HE DIDNT THINK NO ONE WAS GONNA BEAT HIM ,AND HE PRETTY MUCH TOLD THE GUY FROM L.A HE WAS GAURENTEED 1000,ANY WAYS WE WENT TO HIS SHOP THE NEXT DAY TO CONFRONT HIM AND HE WANTED TO GIVE MY BOY 50 TICKETS TO SOME BOXING SHIT HE WAS PROMOTING WE TOLD HIM TO EAT SHIT .BESIDES THE FACT THAT HE PULLED THAT STUNT ON MY BOY CHUCKIE WHEN I WAS IN THE IMPERIALS...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 30 2006, 02:58 PM~5521301
> *Chucky is the kind of guy that doesnt mind starting an argument though too...
> *


CHUKIES LAID BACK HE DONT LIKE TO ARGUE AT ALL ..


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@May 31 2006, 08:49 AM~5525607
> *so because paul doesnt like him that means you dont like him either
> *


IT WHAT YOU CALL RESPECT HOMIE ,ALL UCE NEW MEXICO RESPECTED ME ON THAT CHOICE...


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

whats up uce I glad your back on line lol well at least this page. Hey alamosa is in two weeks and thats where I will be getting the juice finally So maybe you could asked about it after that show. also are you going to alamosa its a real good show in the park let me know? Ted


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jun 6 2006, 05:11 AM~5559935
> *whats up uce I glad your back on line lol well at least this page. Hey alamosa is in two weeks and thats where I will be getting the juice finally So maybe you could asked about it after that show. also are you going to alamosa its a real good show in the park let me know? Ted
> *


YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE UCE ,WHAT KINDA SET UP YOU GET AFTER ALL ,SO YOU GOING TO THE SHOW HELL YA PARTY TIME ....


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Um prohopper he said but do not know much more about it you will find out when I do lol in alamosa


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 5 2006, 11:45 PM~5559473
> *thaTS WHAT ANTHONY FROM IMPERIALS USED.
> *


That was on the returns,low pressure.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 10 2006, 01:15 AM~5584061
> *That was on the returns,low pressure.
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 10 2006, 01:15 AM~5584061
> *That was on the returns,low pressure.
> *


PROBALLY WAS I JUST HEARD HIM TALKING ABOUT HOW HE DID IT WITH COPPER FOR SURE YOU WOULD KNOW MORE THAN ME I JUST BREAK SHIT I DONT FIX SHIT BUT IM REAL GOOD AT BREAKING IT AT LEAST SO WHAT DO YOU USE FOR HARD LINES?


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP PIMPILLAC,


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jun 10 2006, 08:05 PM~5586694
> *WHATS UP PIMPILLAC,
> *


WHAT'S UP SHOWTIME!! HOW'S THE MONTE COMING ALONG? I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jun 10 2006, 07:05 PM~5586694
> *WHATS UP PIMPILLAC,
> *


YOU KNOW HOMIE SAME SHIT ,YOU GOING TO ALAMOSA FOR THEW SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Jun 10 2006, 10:11 PM~5587372
> *WHAT'S UP SHOWTIME!! HOW'S THE MONTE COMING ALONG? I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT.
> *


HEY BROTHA ....


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 10 2006, 05:30 PM~5586276
> *PROBALLY WAS I JUST HEARD HIM TALKING ABOUT HOW HE DID IT WITH COPPER FOR SURE YOU WOULD KNOW MORE THAN ME I JUST BREAK SHIT I DONT FIX SHIT BUT IM REAL GOOD AT BREAKING IT AT LEAST SO WHAT DO YOU USE FOR HARD LINES?
> *


I was using Steel tubing from action hose, but they charged me $0.57/ft the first time and $0.57 /inch the second time.


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 11 2006, 03:43 PM~5589857
> *HEY BROTHA ....
> *


WHAT'S UP USO!!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Jun 11 2006, 05:07 PM~5590476
> *WHAT'S UP USO!!
> *


Are you the one that just got his caddi painted by rob?


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Jun 10 2006, 11:11 PM~5587372
> *WHAT'S UP SHOWTIME!! HOW'S THE MONTE COMING ALONG? I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT.
> *


 WHATS UP BRO, ITS A SLOW PROCESS, IAM STILL WAITING FOR ROB V. TO FINISH ALL MY TOUCH UPS THAT HAPPENED AT GREGS SHOW THE G-LO... AND YOU WHATS BEEN GOING ON.....


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 11 2006, 03:42 PM~5589854
> *YOU KNOW HOMIE SAME SHIT ,YOU GOING TO ALAMOSA FOR THEW SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


 NO IAM NOT GONNA MAKE IT THIS TIME , AND ARE YOU GOING TO SHOW...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jun 12 2006, 06:59 AM~5593351
> *WHATS UP BRO, ITS A SLOW PROCESS, IAM STILL WAITING FOR ROB V. TO FINISH ALL MY TOUCH UPS THAT HAPPENED AT GREGS SHOW THE G-LO... AND YOU WHATS BEEN GOING ON.....
> *


Is he doing another show this year?


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jun 12 2006, 07:59 AM~5593351
> *WHATS UP BRO, ITS A SLOW PROCESS, IAM STILL WAITING FOR ROB V. TO FINISH ALL MY TOUCH UPS THAT HAPPENED AT GREGS SHOW THE G-LO... AND YOU WHATS BEEN GOING ON.....
> *


NOT TOO MUCH JUST GETTING THINGS ORGANIZED FOR DENVER.... THERE HASN'T BEEN MUCH HAPPENING AROUND HERE. IS GREG GOING TO THROW A SHOW THIS SUMMER?


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 12 2006, 12:05 AM~5592544
> *Are you the one that just got his caddi painted by rob?
> *


THAT'S NOT ME BRO.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Uce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 12 2006, 10:54 AM~5594200
> *Is he doing another show this year?
> *


 NO, HE SAID THAT HE LOST OUT ON THE SHOW, SO THERE WONT BE A SHOW THIS YEAR....


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Jun 12 2006, 02:01 PM~5595204
> *NOT TOO MUCH JUST GETTING THINGS ORGANIZED FOR DENVER.... THERE HASN'T BEEN MUCH HAPPENING AROUND HERE. IS GREG GOING TO THROW A SHOW THIS SUMMER?
> *


 THATS COOL KEEP THINGS GOING STRONG, YEAH THATS FOR SURE ITS GONE DOWN HILL OVER HERE..NO HES NOT GOING TO THROW ANOTHER SHOW DOWN HERE ITS GONNA BE IN ESPANOLA ACCORDING TO HIM...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jun 12 2006, 07:52 PM~5597469
> *NO, HE SAID THAT HE LOST OUT ON THE SHOW, SO THERE WONT BE A SHOW THIS YEAR....
> *


What about Natalia? Do you know if she is doing a show?


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

HEY BOBBY AND TONY REMEMBER THIS


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

getting ready to get the drive to alamosa lets go Uces lol


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

You guys going to post pix of the show??????


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jun 13 2006, 03:20 PM~5601957
> *getting ready to get the drive to alamosa lets go Uces lol
> *


4 sure doggie its gonna be a nice show..


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jun 12 2006, 07:02 AM~5593356
> *NO IAM NOT GONNA MAKE IT THIS TIME , AND ARE  YOU GOING TO SHOW...
> *


yeah ima make it this year ,going with the club for the first time homie.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Jun 12 2006, 01:03 PM~5595218
> *THAT'S NOT ME BRO.
> *


maybe hes talking about larrisas .


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey Paul do you need help with the trailer cause I am home right now with plenty of time let me know Ted


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jun 15 2006, 10:49 AM~5612001
> *Hey Paul do you need help with the trailer cause I am home right now with plenty of time let me know Ted
> *


IM GETTING IT FIRST THING IN THE MORNING HOMIE AND MY DADS GONNA REPACK THE BEARINGS I ALRIGHT UCE THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jan 25 2006, 11:10 AM~4701772
> *IM DOWN TO ROLL ANYTIME..... MY CLUB HAD THE PARKING LOT OF BOBS BURGERS ON CENTRAL PACKED W RIDES LAST SUNDAY COPS DIDNT SHOW UP FOR A GOOD 3 HOURS WE  WERE OUT THERE  BANGIN 3S HOPPIN AND JUS ALL AROUND KICKIN IT AND HAVIN A GOOD TIME I THINK AS LONG AS THEY SEE WERE NOT TRYIN TO START TROUBLE THEY KEEP ROLLIN ...WE HAD A FEW COPS PASS BOBS ON SUNDAY BCSD AND APD AND THEY KEPT ON AFTER THEY PASSED AND DIDNT COME BACK FOR A LONG TIME
> *


WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS GUY HE DISSAPEARED HAVENT SEEN HIM AT ANY SHOWS OR ON THE CRUISE IM STILL WAITING .


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 13 2006, 01:45 AM~5598841
> *HEY BOBBY AND TONY REMEMBER THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMM BRO, YOU YOUR GOING ALL THE WAY DOWN THATS GOOD, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 15 2006, 04:32 PM~5613773
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS GUY HE DISSAPEARED HAVENT SEEN HIM AT ANY SHOWS OR ON THE CRUISE IM STILL WAITING .
> *


oh dont worry ive been around......i just promised myself i wont show my face until i have somthin to bring to the table again.... so dont worry......all i need now is some paint on th body and ill be out


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 15 2006, 06:32 PM~5613773
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS GUY HE DISSAPEARED HAVENT SEEN HIM AT ANY SHOWS OR ON THE CRUISE IM STILL WAITING .
> *


Don't worry about the BIG "I" homie just worry about your own shit!!!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

You guys know anything about the show in Espanola next weekend? location, time.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 17 2006, 10:47 PM~5625562
> *Don't worry about the BIG "I" homie just worry about your own shit!!!
> *


oh i aint worried being that my cutty is almost done that makes 2 show cars in 1 year. like that.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 17 2006, 10:51 PM~5625577
> *You guys know anything about the show in Espanola next weekend? location, time.
> *


set up from 8 to 11 at the ok casino big uce will be there but just for the cruise .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

uce done good this weekend in alamosa and i got a 1st thats three in a row for me hopefully ill do good in denver.


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

WHAT DAY IS THE SHOW


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 22 2006, 04:35 PM~5652758
> *WHAT DAY IS THE SHOW
> *


25th


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 22 2006, 04:35 PM~5652758
> *WHAT DAY IS THE SHOW
> *


THIS SUNDAY YOU GOING HOMIE ?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 22 2006, 05:53 PM~5653067
> *THIS SUNDAY YOU GOING HOMIE ?
> *


WERE GONNA GO TO THE SHOW(UCE}BUT I DONT THNK WERE GONNA ENTER ANYTHING DUE TO THE FACT THAT ITS 40 ENTRY FEE ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW BUT WERE GONNA TAKE THE RIDES TO HIT THE CRUISE AND HIT THEM SWITCHES .


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 22 2006, 06:56 PM~5653086
> *WERE GONNA GO TO THE SHOW(UCE}BUT I DONT THNK WERE GONNA ENTER ANYTHING DUE TO THE FACT THAT ITS 40 ENTRY FEE ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW BUT WERE GONNA TAKE THE RIDES TO HIT THE CRUISE AND HIT THEM SWITCHES .
> *


nice take pics homie


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

hey Uce good luck to you guys in Espanola I wish I could go but have other things planed


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, seeing how you are asking about him, you are either sweating him or worried about him!! And it don't matter how many cars you build ***** I'll put a stack of cash on my car to beat anything you got anytime anywhere. HMMM lets say Vegas? You down or just talk?


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Uce 4 Life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 22 2006, 09:37 PM~5654313
> *Well, seeing how you are asking about him, you are either sweating him or worried about him!!  And it don't matter how many cars you build ***** I'll put a stack of cash on my car to beat anything you got anytime anywhere.  HMMM lets say Vegas?  You down or just talk?
> *


put pics on here of your ride


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jun 23 2006, 07:20 AM~5655767
> *put pics on here of your ride
> *


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Hell yeah thats a clean ride thats from chi town


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

ICECOLD. 2006 Indianapolis, IN Traditional Sweepstakes WINNER!!!
2005 Las Vegas 1st Place 60's Steet Custom


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

u know wut ur really trying my patience......evryones been giving me pep talks to leave ur sorry old ass alone i even forgot about u existing in my eyes u werent even alive to me dude ive seen ur cars theyre garbage they look good from 15ft away but up close there trash ive turned out 3 cars to ur trashy pussy lac my pearl white fleet that i re did then got rid of my black deville on flush 17s that i rebuilt from bein totalled and my black big body thats gna shit all over urz in hopping and overall appearance y? cuz i got heart dedication and more pull and respect then u ever wish u had. ey dawg i heard bout u screamin mid 40s but that show that u hopped at proved diff....i dont know how u measure but me and evryonelse measures from the bottom of the tire not the top of the mirror.....eddie thanx for sayin somethin but this aint ur problem its mine......


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 24 2006, 07:46 AM~5661033
> *u know wut  ur really trying my patience......evryones been giving me pep talks to leave ur sorry  old ass alone i even forgot about u existing in my eyes u werent even alive  to me dude ive seen ur cars theyre garbage they look good from 15ft away but up close there trash ive turned out 3 cars to ur trashy pussy lac  my pearl white fleet that i re did then got rid of my black deville on flush 17s that i rebuilt from bein totalled and my black big body thats gna shit all over urz in hopping and overall appearance y?  cuz i got heart dedication and more pull and respect then u ever wish u had. ey dawg i heard bout u screamin mid 40s  but that show that u hopped at proved diff....i dont know how u measure but me and evryonelse measures from the bottom of the tire not the top of the mirror. the only hopping uve been  doing from wut ive heard is from club to club. i got more kandy and chrome on my fleet then both ur rides will ever havei took my frame off the body and built my shit the right way not the way u do it my frame firewall and whole bottomside of my car including the wheelwells are kandy and  every bit of anything on that ride is chrome. my pile of parts as u said is now put back together and running...ask ur homies they chill w me theyll tell u...... dont think im hidin from u im not im very buisy cuz i have a real life w no extra time to play when my car is done ill pull up  we can yank we can box i give a fuck what we do  we could yank box then shake hands after i dont fucken care trust me im not scared of u or anyonelse and i know wen u read this ur gna make some stupid ass remark back instead of jus  saying ok well c so go ahead and make ur reply i dont know y u just dont leave me alone   .....eddie  thanx for sayin somethin  but this aint ur problem its mine......
> *


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 26 2006, 07:02 PM~5672536
> *so what happened to all the shit talking did i miss something
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 24 2006, 07:46 AM~5661033
> *u know wut  ur really trying my patience......evryones been giving me pep talks to leave ur sorry  old ass alone i even forgot about u existing in my eyes u werent even alive  to me dude ive seen ur cars theyre garbage they look good from 15ft away but up close there trash ive turned out 3 cars to ur trashy pussy lac  my pearl white fleet that i re did then got rid of my black deville on flush 17s that i rebuilt from bein totalled and my black big body thats gna shit all over urz in hopping and overall appearance y?  cuz i got heart dedication and more pull and respect then u ever wish u had. ey dawg i heard bout u screamin mid 40s  but that show that u hopped at proved diff....i dont know how u measure but me and evryonelse measures from the bottom of the tire not the top of the mirror.....eddie  thanx for sayin somethin  but this aint ur problem its mine......
> *


you still talking with out a car ?you never change do you .talk about garbage your garbage your self thats what you build your car with left overs left over pumps left over chrome as a matter of fact you bought my old pumps from lance so i dont know what your talking about your blk deville was junk homie just like your truck just like your little datsun you drive around in .so are you sayiny you wanna hop im still waiting who cares about your friend that thinks he has a better car then mine this is about me and you my friends got rides that drop all over your boys car he posted in here( like chucks rides and my boy robert espanosa )me and you both know that. thats besides the point .first you have your daddy call me then you got this guy .cant you ever just handle your problems on your own i think not huh .and as for your lac thats gonna hopp all over mine and be better ive heard that for how long 2 years lmao grow up fool you cant see me and you never will be on my level any one that knows us both knows that so go be retarded some where else i aint got time to listen to your fairy tails


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 24 2006, 07:46 AM~5661033
> *u know wut  ur really trying my patience......evryones been giving me pep talks to leave ur sorry  old ass alone i even forgot about u existing in my eyes u werent even alive  to me dude ive seen ur cars theyre garbage they look good from 15ft away but up close there trash ive turned out 3 cars to ur trashy pussy lac  my pearl white fleet that i re did then got rid of my black deville on flush 17s that i rebuilt from bein totalled and my black big body thats gna shit all over urz in hopping and overall appearance y?  cuz i got heart dedication and more pull and respect then u ever wish u had. ey dawg i heard bout u screamin mid 40s  but that show that u hopped at proved diff....i dont know how u measure but me and evryonelse measures from the bottom of the tire not the top of the mirror.....eddie  thanx for sayin somethin  but this aint ur problem its mine......
> *


AND IM SUPOSSE TO BE SCARED CUZ IM TRYING YOUR PATIENCE DONT TALK SHIT DOG YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT DONT TRY ACT LIKE YOUR ALL HARD ILL PUT YOU DOWN ANY TIME YOUR READY COME TO THE SHOP DONT TRY AND ACT LIKE YOUR ALL BAD IN HERE IM TIRED OF YOU RUNNING YOUR MOUTH AND THEN NOT EVEN COME OUT ARE YOU SCARED OR WHAT THIS IS BETWEEN ME AND YOU NOT EVERYONE ELSE SO YOU BETTER RECONIZE WHO YOUR TALKING TO COME OUT ANY TIME AND YOU CAN SEE MID 40S I DONT GOTTA LIE TO HAVE FRIENDS LIKE YOU .THE DAY WHEN YOU CAN TURN ME OUT ILL QUIT LOWRIDING .TELL THE TRUTH DOG YOU GOT NO RESPECT IN THIS TOWN WHY YOU TRYING TO POST SHIT UP IN HERE LIKE THAT WHOS GONNA RESP[ECT SOME ONE THAT DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR AND TALKS ABOUT EVERYBODY ELSES GROW UP FOOL YOU DONT GOTTA TRY AND IMPRESS NOBODY FROM ALBUQUERQUE IN HERE THEY ALL KNOW YOU DONT HAVE A SHOW CAR


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jun 22 2006, 09:37 PM~5654313
> *Well, seeing how you are asking about him, you are either sweating him or worried about him!!  And it don't matter how many cars you build ***** I'll put a stack of cash on my car to beat anything you got anytime anywhere.  HMMM lets say Vegas?  You down or just talk?
> *


YOU GOTTA TIGHT CAR BUT THIS AINT BETWEEN YOUR IMPI AND MY LAC ITS BETWEEN SPEROS LAC AND MY LAC IF YOU WANN PUT IT UP AGIANST ONE MY HOMIES IMPIS FOR CASH WE CAN DO THAT ALL DAY LONG ....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 24 2006, 07:57 AM~5661052
> *
> *


AND IT WILL BE READY WHEN 2010?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Whats up paul how is everything going Ted


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jun 30 2006, 04:10 PM~5696188
> *Whats up paul how is everything going Ted
> *


its going good homie i got your hose call me and ill run it up to your crib homie


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

that was childest


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 30 2006, 11:38 PM~5697788
> *blah blah blah blah blah  ima buy u some pampers for when u cry like u do then ill go to central and change ur diaper in front of all ur homies whenever u wanna wah wah wah wah :biggrin:
> *


ya ya ya bust out a car already its all good dog when your done with your car the truth will be told thats the way we'll see whats up let the judges judge the rides ..


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Dang I think his teeth are gold not yellow


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jul 2 2006, 07:44 AM~5702544
> *Dang I think his teeth are gold not yellow
> *


i think someones checking you out uncle paul :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jul 2 2006, 11:50 PM~5706502
> *i think someones checking you out uncle paul  :cheesy:
> *


na nephew it aint like that thats my boy ted from the club you gonna be in denver homie?


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I am going to do what ever it takes to get there so yes I will be there Uce


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jul 4 2006, 09:33 AM~5713523
> *I am going to do what ever it takes to get there so yes I will be there Uce
> *


oh so your going thats cool ja said you wernt gona make it .


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I know I am broke but I am trying not to miss this show


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jun 24 2006, 07:46 AM~5661033
> *u know wut  ur really trying my patience......evryones been giving me pep talks to leave ur sorry  old ass alone i even forgot about u existing in my eyes u werent even alive  to me dude ive seen ur cars theyre garbage they look good from 15ft away but up close there trash ive turned out 3 cars to ur trashy pussy lac  my pearl white fleet that i re did then got rid of my black deville on flush 17s that i rebuilt from bein totalled and my black big body thats gna shit all over urz in hopping and overall appearance y?  cuz i got heart dedication and more pull and respect then u ever wish u had. ey dawg i heard bout u screamin mid 40s  but that show that u hopped at proved diff....i dont know how u measure but me and evryonelse measures from the bottom of the tire not the top of the mirror.....eddie  thanx for sayin somethin  but this aint ur problem its mine......
> *


WHATS UP MY GARBAGE TRASHY LAC TOOK FIRST PLACE AGIAN IN DENVER THE JUDGES JUDGED IT FROM UP CLOSE NOT 15 FEET AWAY SO WHAT DOES THAT TELL YOU GUYS SOME ONE IS HATING BAD AND I LIKE IT.SO THIS ***** BETTER FIND SOME ONE ELSE TO CRY ON THERE SHOULDER HE NEEDS ANOTHER PEP TALK HA HA .SO SOME ONE PLESE GIVE HIM ANOTHER PEP TALK HA HA AND ASK AROUND HOW MY CADDY HITS THE PEEPS WILL TELL YOU ,OH AND ITS NOT RESPECT ITS FEELING SORRY THERES A BIG DIFFRENCE CANT WAIT TILL 2010 WHEN YOUR LAC IS DONE BETTER THEN MINE SO I DONT HAVE TO CARRY ALL THESE FIRST PLACE TROPHIES AROUND HA HA .......


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

THATS HOW WE DO IT BRING HOME THEM 1ST PLACE TROPHIES BIG UCE DOING IT REAL BIG ..USO YOU KNOW.....


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY IN THE 505.....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jul 12 2006, 05:59 PM~5762415
> * WHATS UP EVERYBODY IN THE 505.....
> *


same old homie .you didnt make it to denver home boy?


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 12 2006, 07:00 PM~5762431
> *same old homie .you didnt make it to denver home boy?
> *


 THATS ABOUT BRO, NO I DIDNT EVEN MAKE OUT THERE...


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 10 2006, 10:17 PM~5750336
> *THATS HOW WE DO IT BRING HOME THEM 1ST PLACE TROPHIES BIG UCE DOING IT REAL BIG ..USO YOU KNOW.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jul 12 2006, 06:59 PM~5762415
> * WHATS UP EVERYBODY IN THE 505.....
> *


WHAT'S UP SHOWTIME!! DENVER WAS A GOOD SHOW EXEPT FOR THE RAIN ALL WEEKEND. THE ONLY SUNNY DAY WAS MONDAY FOR THE TRIP HOME :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Jul 12 2006, 11:26 PM~5764106
> *WHAT'S UP SHOWTIME!! DENVER WAS A GOOD SHOW EXEPT FOR THE RAIN ALL WEEKEND. THE ONLY SUNNY DAY WAS MONDAY FOR THE TRIP HOME :biggrin:
> *


 WHATS UP BRO, THATS WHAT I HEARD IT WAS A GOOD SHOW..IT ALWAYS RAINS FOR DENVER.....


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 10 2006, 09:17 PM~5750336
> *THATS HOW WE DO IT BRING HOME THEM 1ST PLACE TROPHIES BIG UCE DOING IT REAL BIG ..USO YOU KNOW.....
> *



Yes always doing it big 1ST place here for the big Uce also Got that nice Mural award so you know I had a great time out there. Uce 4 Life


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jul 13 2006, 07:08 AM~5765712
> *Yes always doing it big 1ST place here for the big Uce also Got that nice Mural award so you know I had a great time out there. Uce 4 Life
> *


hey teddie let me hold that mural award plauqe for you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

lol when ever you want to hold it I will bring it by


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Went by the sshow today good turn out nice rides


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Man I wish I were home, I am missing all the shows. Out here most of the cars are bullshit. Fuckin 26" rims on 64's and shit.


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

WHERES ALL THE PICS OF RIDES IN BURQUE?POST EM UP


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Jul 15 2006, 01:58 PM~5778893
> *   WHERES ALL THE PICS OF RIDES IN BURQUE?POST EM UP
> *




If this is Chuck of CCNM, than you bout have all the cars and projects, post yours up :biggrin:


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

This is lil chucky i'm still learning how post pics ill get some up of up an coming projects soon.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

My truck 










My hood 


there is mine everyone else post them up


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Jul 17 2006, 08:32 AM~5787574
> *This is lil chucky i'm still learning how post pics ill get some up of up an coming projects soon.
> *



If you need help, e-mail them to me and I'll post them up. I wanna see the 59 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

what up burque you know whats crackin down in the nasty norte. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIE....... :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

so when is the good time to go to N.M to check out the cruzin scene


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 21 2006, 02:42 PM~5817887
> *so  when is  the  good  time  to  go  to  N.M    to check out the cruzin  scene
> *


well they posted no cruizin signs so the streets we used to cruise are now onw lane streets :angry:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 21 2006, 03:42 PM~5817887
> *so  when is  the  good  time  to  go  to  N.M    to check out the cruzin  scene
> *



When I was a kid it was bumper-to-bumper, last time I was there I had to talk myself out of a ticket for cruising.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jul 21 2006, 02:42 PM~5817887
> *so  when is  the  good  time  to  go  to  N.M    to check out the cruzin  scene
> *


1996


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 22 2006, 11:03 PM~5824662
> *1996
> *




That's about it. Duez, did you ever finish those wheels you were working on?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 22 2006, 10:05 PM~5824681
> *That's about it. Duez, did you ever finish those wheels you were working on?
> *


Nah I got a price from hernan on the engraving but i need to make sure the design I showed him fits with the rest of the truck.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 22 2006, 11:08 PM~5824691
> *Nah I got a price from hernan on the engraving but i need to make sure the design I showed him fits with the rest of the truck.
> *




how much was it?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

He wants 70 per hub.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 22 2006, 11:15 PM~5824744
> *He wants 70 per hub.
> *




shit that's not bad, plus you can seal the spokes so they don't leak like the junk ass rims I've had for the past 8 years.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 22 2006, 09:03 PM~5824662
> *1996
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Criusing was the shit when I was young it was bumper to bumper. Why it moved to just downtown I will never know but if we can cruise the old west side route from coors to atrisco it would be a great cruise again


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jul 23 2006, 04:20 PM~5828266
> *Criusing was the shit when I was young it was bumper to bumper. Why it moved to just downtown I will never know but if we can cruise the old west side route from coors to atrisco it would be a great cruise again
> *


i member when i wuz 16 and central wuz packed bumper to bumper id pacc like 8 people in my 63 and go cruise all nite.........well at least till there were more cops then cruisers and up went the road bloccs that wuz sign to split b4 u got yanked and searched


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

i member when i was 18 and me and my boys loaded up in my 2dr fleet and his nissan harbody and we were rollin side by side down the hill id start hoppin then hed start hoppin then i started hittin sides and hed be hittin his sides simultaneously w medam i miss that shit.... even remember when me and anthony took out my luxury sport ridin str8 threes down the street past the car wash. tried it once w no pwr steering all drunk and almost hit a pole


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

i wanna get it to where it used to be. even this past january wen i wuz out yankin and ridin 3s in my white fleet i had the homies rollin and chillin. we were deep in tha bobs parking lot....we need to get cruisin bacc to where it wuz like ted said bumper to bumper atrisco to coors we gotta fight tha pigs cuz they wanna stop crusin and with us not tryin to ride like we used to theyre sorry asses are winning.......sup my ride will be done here shortly all i need to do is kandy the top of the body. lets get it craccin wut do u all say? lets get it poppin like its 96 again.....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jul 10 2006, 09:15 PM~5750316
> *WHATS UP MY GARBAGE TRASHY LAC TOOK FIRST PLACE AGIAN IN DENVER THE JUDGES JUDGED IT FROM UP CLOSE NOT 15 FEET AWAY SO WHAT DOES THAT TELL YOU GUYS SOME ONE IS HATING BAD AND I LIKE IT.SO THIS ***** BETTER FIND SOME ONE ELSE TO CRY ON THERE SHOULDER HE NEEDS ANOTHER PEP TALK  HA HA .SO SOME ONE PLESE GIVE HIM ANOTHER PEP TALK HA HA AND ASK AROUND HOW MY CADDY HITS THE PEEPS WILL TELL YOU ,OH AND ITS NOT RESPECT ITS FEELING SORRY THERES A BIG DIFFRENCE CANT WAIT TILL 2010 WHEN YOUR LAC IS DONE BETTER THEN MINE SO I DONT HAVE TO CARRY ALL THESE FIRST PLACE TROPHIES AROUND HA HA .......
> *


--------


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

lol what ups Uce How is everything?


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Jul 15 2006, 05:36 PM~5779394
> *If this is Chuck of CCNM, than you bout have all the cars and projects, post yours up  :biggrin:
> *


I agree chucky makes up half of our new mexico chapter haha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

im always out reping the club .


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Can I ride with you Uce lol


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jul 26 2006, 03:52 AM~5844326
> *Can I ride with you Uce lol
> *


you know whats up uce just holla at me homie...


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Uce always have my back thx


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

this is the Red Hot Chile Pepper :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Jul 27 2006, 10:40 AM~5852254
> *
> this is the Red Hot Chile Pepper :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jul 27 2006, 03:48 AM~5850761
> *Uce always have my back thx
> *


OF COURSE YOUR MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHER....


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Lol Uce4life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

THIS IS ONE OF MY HOMIES 54 BELAIR! *IMPERIALS* :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Jul 28 2006, 03:49 PM~5860785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIES REPPING THE IMPERIALS BIG IN BURQUE...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

whats going down where al the ryders at ....


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 28 2006, 07:48 PM~5861831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



STILL GOING STRONG.. :thumbsup:


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

where should we meet up at?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coastal_cruiser_@Aug 1 2006, 03:50 AM~5880212
> *where should we meet up at?
> *


you in burque?


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING MAGAZINE SOLD AT CLASSIC CARS OF NM ON 4TH.







here is the latest. :biggrin:


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING MAGAZINE SOLD AT CLASSIC CARS OF NM ON 4TH.







here is the latest. :biggrin:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Cool may just have to go pick that up heard there is some Uces in there


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *CLASSICARS*OF*NM*_@Aug 2 2006, 01:38 PM~5889552
> *TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING MAGAZINE SOLD AT CLASSIC CARS OF NM ON 4TH.
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you liked the magazine lil homie, I enjoyed meeting you and your dad and checking out all of his bad ass rides. See you in September.........


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey there Albuquerque whats up


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

whats up UCE?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Me and Chucky kicking it at his garage..........


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Man that Chuck one cool dude....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Aug 14 2006, 04:10 PM~5967155
> *whats up UCE?
> *



Whats up Uce Doing the show friday ?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Aug 16 2006, 06:47 PM~5982319
> *Man that Chuck one cool dude....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah, glad I went down to meet him. He's a cool down to earth homie, hopefully my garage will look like his one day.......... :biggrin: Much respect to him and all the homies from the 505 Imperials......


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 16 2006, 05:37 PM~5982246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang chucky lost some weight since the last time i saw him lol


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 16 2006, 09:18 PM~5983314
> *Hell yeah, glad I went down to meet him. He's a cool down to earth homie, hopefully my garage will look like his one day.......... :biggrin:  Much respect to him and all the homies from the 505 Imperials......
> *


I wish my garage looked like chucks too...Last time I was in Alb we went to lunch in a 63 drop and just kicked it....One super cool mofo ..And dont be fooled not all 505 Imperials are as cool as chuck......But all have some nice rides...Much respect to most of them.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN GOODTIMES , NEEDS TO HIT UP NEW MEXICO!!!!!!WHATS UP WITH A "GOODTIMES" NEW MEXICO CHAPTER????????

www.goodtimescarclub.com>>>>>>HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

TTT


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Uce whats up


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Ok how was the show last night where are the pics come on people wake up lol


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah thats what i was going to ask. How was it and any pics?


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Aug 19 2006, 09:59 AM~6000194
> *yeah thats what i was going to ask. How was it and any pics?
> *


yea what he said


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Aug 19 2006, 10:37 AM~6000104
> *Ok how was the show last night where are the pics come on people wake up lol
> *



I talked to Chucky and his son Saturday and he told me it was a pretty bad ass show, said he had a good time.........


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

im goin back to albuquerque in september, watch for me on central im cruisin a bad ass.........


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

pair of white nike air 2s since my caddy got messed up and the 66 trany blew up.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Aug 20 2006, 11:47 PM~6008195
> *im goin back to albuquerque in september, watch for on central im cruisin a bad ass.........
> *



Ill be back in Burque in september.........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WILL BE HITTEN NEW MEXICO SOON!!!!GOODTIMES CXC


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Are you guys going to start a chapter here in New Mexico


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

What's up Burque? :wave:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Aug 24 2006, 03:14 PM~6035042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Cruising sucks ass crack here in burque now


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Aug 26 2006, 06:10 AM~6046877
> *Cruising sucks ass crack here in burque now
> *


I agree with this guy crusing here :thumbsdown:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

It use to be the shit but times and people have changed


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Aug 26 2006, 05:10 AM~6046877
> *Cruising sucks ass crack here in burque now
> *


caqui screwed it up for all of us!! :angry:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I remember the first time the first time I went cruising montgomery. I was used to all the bullshit of everyone trying to fight you on Centrel. A ricer came up to me at a red light and started reving his shit. I got out of my car and punched him  poor guy just wanted to race


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Aug 29 2006, 08:03 AM~6065034
> *I remember the first time the first time I went cruising montgomery.  I was used to all the bullshit of everyone trying to fight you on Centrel.  A ricer came up to me at a red light and started reving his shit.  I got out of my car and punched him      poor guy just wanted to race
> *



HA,HA I remember the first time i went cruzing montgomery. 
all those damn ricers were doing burnouts in the target parking lot, you know we had to do it too. but on 13's with low pro's, and with HOPSKOTCH drivin that was some funny chit....:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elhippie64_@Aug 29 2006, 01:29 PM~6067199
> *HA,HA  I remember the first time i went cruzing montgomery.
> all those damn ricers were doing burnouts in the target parking lot, you know we had to do it too. but on 13's with low pro's, and with HOPSKOTCH drivin that was some funny chit....:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yea we were looked at a lil differant that nite I remember this one nite this dude thought he was a bad ass speed racer infront of this chick with a big nose and guess what happened his dumb ass gets a ticket hes lucky his mom didnt kick his car because of it


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

whats up burque FAMILY TIES is in the house :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Aug 29 2006, 08:30 PM~6069633
> *:biggrin:  hell yea we were looked at a lil differant that nite I remember this one nite this dude thought he was a bad ass speed racer infront of this chick with a big nose and guess what happened his dumb ass gets a ticket hes lucky his mom didnt kick his car because of it
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "GOOD TIMES"


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Aug 29 2006, 09:45 PM~6069736
> *whats up burque FAMILY TIES is in the house  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

whers all my rollers at uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

whats all that homie?


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

never mind it just came up


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

I wish shit was the same like back in the days thoes were the days :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

whats up to my 505 ryderz 


Ted Uce cc


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

did you guyes see how good the hulk looked a couple of weekends ago the black duelly was pulling it :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Aug 17 2006, 05:52 PM~5989378
> *Uce whats up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

whats up


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Aug 31 2006, 09:29 AM~6079299
> *did you guyes see how good the hulk looked a couple of weekends ago the black duelly was pulling it :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *




























HERE'S SOME PICTURES OF THE HULK. $montana505$


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 16 2006, 06:37 PM~5982246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice rides in that garage,met the guy, real cool....


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for the pics homes :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Aug 31 2006, 04:22 PM~6081440
> *whats up
> *


just here uce :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2006, 12:04 PM~6079801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR LIFE :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## IMPALA 67 (Aug 10, 2005)

What's up 505 any car shows coming up by any chance.

Impala 67 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Aug 31 2006, 04:23 PM~6081771
> *thanks for the pics homes  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2006, 03:32 PM~6081505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FUCKER IS OFF THE CHAIN I DIDNT GET TO SEE IT WENT HOME A LITTLE EARLY.


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

i got the title or cash if anyone wants some of the hulk :dunno:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 31 2006, 05:10 PM~6082003
> *just here  uce  :biggrin:
> *


 Thats cool that car show is this weekend in lex right you going


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Aug 29 2006, 08:03 AM~6065034
> *I remember the first time the first time I went cruising montgomery.  I was used to all the bullshit of everyone trying to fight you on Centrel.  A ricer came up to me at a red light and started reving his shit.  I got out of my car and punched him      poor guy just wanted to race
> *


montgomery was fun when everyone used to chill at taco cabana. there used to be all kinds of lowriders there


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP BURQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 1 2006, 05:46 PM~6088330
> *Thats cool that car show is this weekend in lex right you going
> *


its this weekend cant make it  but i will be in vegas  :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 1 2006, 07:02 PM~6088980
> *WHATS UP BURQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Not a god damn thang.


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Sep 1 2006, 07:22 PM~6089099
> *its this  weekend  cant  make it    but i will be in vegas    :biggrin:
> *



Not sure I can make it to Vegas but I will try


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 1 2006, 05:12 PM~6088161
> *i got the title  or cash if anyone wants some of the hulk :dunno:
> *


Ill take some.......I got a regal.......Ill nose up......


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$+Sep 1 2006, 04:12 PM~6088161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there.


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2006, 04:32 PM~6081505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WANT SOME OF THIS ARE YOU SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

OH SHIT SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP BURQUE


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

Whats up showtime do you want to go to denver to that RollerZ show


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

I not scared........ :biggrin: I got my car tore down but I can put it back together. Its a single pump right. :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

LET ME GUES YOU GOT A PISTION PUMP. IM DOING SOME MORE SHIT TO MINE TO POST SOME PICS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 2 2006, 10:30 AM~6091374
> *Not sure I can make it to Vegas but I will try
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 2 2006, 02:37 PM~6092397
> *LET ME GUES YOU GOT A PISTION PUMP. IM DOING SOME MORE SHIT TO MINE TO POST SOME PICS.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No piston pump....Iam a double pump. Its a straight hopper....Not as nice as your but she flies.... :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 2 2006, 06:44 PM~6093337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Sep 2 2006, 06:11 PM~6093228
> *No piston pump....Iam a double pump. Its a straight hopper....Not as nice as your but she flies.... :biggrin:
> *


I HERAD YOU GOT A STANDER A COUPLE OF HITS AND IT STANDS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 2 2006, 06:58 PM~6093381
> *I HERAD YOU GOT A STANDER A COUPLE OF HITS AND IT STANDS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont beleive them..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: If bobby told you [ showtime 77] its not true....... :cheesy: :biggrin: So when do you want to hop????


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

post some picks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 2 2006, 06:43 PM~6093334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD LORENZO!  
CARS ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD BROTHERZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

whats up burque wres all my RollerZ at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 2 2006, 06:56 PM~6093374
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOT ROOM FOR MINE FOR VEGAS? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 2 2006, 06:43 PM~6093334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 03:13 PM~6096804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :worship:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 3 2006, 03:13 PM~6096804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$WE MISS YOU BROTHA$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP BURQUE :thumbsup: FUCK ALL YOU NON LOYAL MOTHA FUCKERS YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP TO THE 505 RIDERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2006, 04:32 PM~6081505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MUST BE NICE..... :biggrin: ....DOING IT RO-STYLE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT. R O L L E R Z :thumbsup:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 4 2006, 01:52 PM~6101953
> *YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT.                      R O L L E R Z :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN GUYS WE R GONNA RIP IT UP IN 2007.....ALBACRAZY BEWARE :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP RO 4 LIFE I SEE YOU :wave:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 3 2006, 12:27 PM~6096459
> *
> *



whose red cutty is that?


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Sep 4 2006, 05:21 PM~6102721
> *whose red cutty is that?
> *


THE ORANGE ONE WITH PATERNS ON THE HULER


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Sep 4 2006, 04:25 PM~6102392
> *DAMN GUYS WE R GONNA RIP IT UP IN 2007.....ALBACRAZY BEWARE  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


ILL RE THROWING UP MY GUTS THE FIST NIGHT FOR SURE :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 4 2006, 04:19 PM~6102713
> *WHATS UP RO 4 LIFE I SEE YOU :wave:
> *


WHAT UP DOGG !!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 4 2006, 04:27 PM~6102752
> *THE ORANGE ONE WITH PATERNS ON THE HULER
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2006, 11:04 AM~6079801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 4 2006, 10:48 PM~6105132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE VERY CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

3


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 5 2006, 07:45 AM~6107007
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE VERY CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DOGG!!!!!


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 5 2006, 11:49 AM~6108357
> *THANKS DOGG!!!!!
> *


WHO DID YOUR PICS WITH THE CHICKS.


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP AZROLLER I SEE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 5 2006, 10:56 AM~6108431
> *WHO DID YOUR PICS WITH THE CHICKS.
> *


THUGG PASSION


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

whats up fellas


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

whatz up brotherz... see you next week!!!!!!!3


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 5 2006, 05:41 PM~6110768
> *whatz up brotherz... see you next week!!!!!!!3
> *


ARE YOU COMING DOWN ARE WHAT


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

yep for the show!!!


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

BRO TELL ME IS THERE 2 RO'S IN AZ OR ONLY 1.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

AND WERE DO THEY CRUS AT I GO TO NM ONCE EVER 3 MONTHS


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

whats up burque :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS KRACKIN HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

chillin dint get no sleep at all. up all night buddy


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

THATS SUCKS WHY...?


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

i dont know, maybe cause i have a lot of shit on my mind


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 5 2006, 01:24 AM~6106046
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


the only way to do it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 5 2006, 08:38 PM~6112768
> *BRO TELL ME IS THERE 2 RO'S IN AZ OR ONLY 1.
> *


there is only 1 Rullerz Only World Wide. but Chapter there are Three in AZ.


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP BIG 3........ :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP PHATPAT :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHERE YOU AT MONTANA :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

WHATS UP ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXCIO


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 6 2006, 08:51 PM~6120092
> * WHATS UP ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXCIO
> *


 :wave:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 6 2006, 09:51 PM~6120092
> * WHATS UP ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXCIO
> *


WHATS UP RO 4 LIFE WHAT THE DEAL


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 6 2006, 09:27 PM~6120413
> *WHATS UP RO 4 LIFE WHAT THE DEAL
> *


WHATS UP $montana505$, JUST AT THE PAD DRINKING SOME CORONA.


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Sep 6 2006, 07:19 PM~6119374
> *WHATS UP BIG 3........ :biggrin:
> *


whatz up showtime.... and te rest of the F/T broz


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

drink one for me lorenzo......im on my way to the strip club dam i hate going LOL


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 6 2006, 10:08 PM~6120714
> *drink one for me lorenzo......im on my way to the strip club dam i hate going LOL
> *


YEAH!!! 4 SURE,I SPEND TO MUCH TIME AT THAT DAM PLACE. I'M TRIED OF THAT FUCKIN PLACE. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 6 2006, 11:06 PM~6120700
> *WHATS UP $montana505$, JUST AT THE PAD DRINKING SOME CORONA.
> *


YOU NEED TO GET MY CHERP #


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 5 2006, 03:49 PM~6109785
> *whats up fellas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHARE ARE ALL THE BURQUE BOYZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Who is all going to the las vegas super show? :dunno: im gonna be there its my birthday that weekend :biggrin:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I wish I could go but that trip looks grim


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

whats up burque


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 8 2006, 12:21 PM~6131155
> *whats up burque
> *


 WHATS KRACKIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 8 2006, 09:24 AM~6130178
> *Who is all going to the las vegas super show?  :dunno: im gonna be there its my birthday that weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Sep 9 2006, 04:17 PM~6138137
> *WHATS KRACKIN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


JUST KICKING IT GETTING THE H U L :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: K REASY


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

When do you take the hulk out I like to see it up close


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

I HOPE TO BE IN ALBUQUEQUE IN 2 WEEKS OR SO. IT SHOULD BE COOL TO SEE AGAIN SINCE I HAVNT BEEN THERE SINCE 1983. I USED TO CRUZ CENTREL IN THE LATE 70S, IT WAS BUMPER TO BUMPER AND YOU WOULD MOVE ABOUT A FOOT EVERY 5 MIN. OR SO. I HEAR ITS NOT LIKE THAT ANYMORE :angry: HOPE TO SEE SOME LOWS AND HOPPERS WHEN IM THERE!!!


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2006, 06:56 PM~6144278
> *I HOPE TO BE IN ALBUQUEQUE IN 2 WEEKS OR SO. IT SHOULD BE COOL TO SEE AGAIN SINCE I HAVNT BEEN THERE SINCE 1983.  I USED TO CRUZ CENTREL IN THE LATE 70S,  IT WAS BUMPER TO BUMPER AND YOU WOULD MOVE ABOUT A FOOT EVERY 5 MIN. OR SO. I HEAR ITS NOT LIKE THAT ANYMORE :angry: HOPE TO SEE SOME LOWS AND HOPPERS WHEN IM THERE!!!
> *


WELL IM WAITING HOMES CALL ME WHEN YOU KNOW FOR SURE DATES SO I COULD BOOK THE FLIGHT IN ADVANCE R O L L E R Z FOR LIFE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 10 2006, 08:03 PM~6144634
> *WELL IM WAITING HOMES CALL ME WHEN YOU KNOW FOR SURE DATES SO I COULD BOOK THE FLIGHT IN ADVANCE R O L L E R Z FOR LIFE
> *


Ill know for sure next thurs. IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2006, 08:10 PM~6144709
> *Ill know for sure next thurs. IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT BROTHER!!!!!
> *


I KNOW IM JUST GIVING YOU SOME SHIT BUT ILL SEE YOU THEN HOMIE BOB


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 10 2006, 08:15 PM~6144752
> *I KNOW IM JUST GIVING YOU SOME SHIT BUT ILL SEE YOU THEN HOMIE BOB
> *


LOKKING FORWARD TO THE VISIT ......I WANT O SEE THE HULK AGAIN ....DOING THE THE DAMM THANG!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2006, 08:20 PM~6144787
> *LOKKING FORWARD TO THE VISIT ......I WANT O SEE THE HULK AGAIN ....DOING THE THE DAMM THANG!!!!!!!
> *


YO MONTANA YOU SHOULD PLAN A TRIP OVER HERE TO THE CHI ......SEE WHAT WERE DOING OVER HERE.... MEET THE RO BOYS FROM THE CHI....COOL DUDES


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2006, 07:27 PM~6144855
> *YO MONTANA YOU SHOULD PLAN A TRIP OVER HERE TO THE CHI ......SEE WHAT WERE DOING OVER HERE.... MEET THE RO BOYS FROM THE CHI....COOL DUDES
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2006, 08:27 PM~6144855
> *YO MONTANA YOU SHOULD PLAN A TRIP OVER HERE TO THE CHI ......SEE WHAT WERE DOING OVER HERE.... MEET THE RO BOYS FROM THE CHI....COOL DUDES
> *


IM PLANNING IN IT AFTER THE VEGAS SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Sep 10 2006, 08:43 PM~6144962
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL COME DOWN FOR SURE HOMIEZ


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 8 2006, 10:59 AM~6130701
> *I wish I could go but that trip looks grim
> *


 :wave:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 10 2006, 09:14 PM~6145205
> *ILL COME DOWN FOR SURE HOMIEZ
> *


 ............. :biggrin: :biggrin: .............


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Sep 10 2006, 08:27 PM~6145311
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Sep 11 2006, 07:12 AM~6147071
> *............. :biggrin:  :biggrin: .............
> *


WERE YOU BEEN SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 11 2006, 11:55 AM~6148657
> *WERE YOU BEEN SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 WORKING BROTHER, AND YOU...


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Sep 11 2006, 01:07 PM~6149150
> *WORKING BROTHER, AND YOU...
> *


JUST KICKING IT GETTING THE HULK READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 11 2006, 01:15 PM~6149210
> *JUST KICKING IT GETTING THE HULK READY FOR VEGAS
> *


 RIGHT ON, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT........... :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 11 2006, 09:37 AM~6147794
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what up bro hows it goin in NM


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN BURQUE :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

whare are all my burque homiez at !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Sep 11 2006, 08:21 PM~6152799
> *what  up bro  hows it  goin  in NM
> *


It good just trying to get a way to Vegas just need the money but I for show have the will


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 12 2006, 08:25 PM~6159138
> *whare are all my burque homiez at !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE YOU READY FOR VEGAS?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN MOTANA ,WHATS UP BOBBY YOU READY FOR THE SHOW?WHUT IT DUE TED MY BROTHA YOU STILL UP IN THE AIR ON THE VEGAS SHOW HOMIE IF THERES ANY THING I COULD DO TO HELP YOU LET ME KNOW K UCE.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABY505DOLL_@Sep 8 2006, 08:24 AM~6130178
> *Who is all going to the las vegas super show?  :dunno: im gonna be there its my birthday that weekend  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WERE GONNA BE THERE REPPING THAT UCE C.C GIRL.


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 13 2006, 12:00 PM~6163531
> *WHATS CRACKIN MOTANA ,WHATS UP BOBBY YOU READY FOR THE SHOW?WHUT IT DUE TED MY BROTHA YOU STILL UP IN THE AIR ON THE VEGAS SHOW HOMIE IF THERES ANY THING I COULD DO TO HELP YOU LET ME KNOW K UCE.
> *


JUST KICKING IT, YA IM READY I MIGHT TAKE THE HULK. AND YOU ARE TOU SHOWING?


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 13 2006, 12:00 PM~6163531
> *WHATS CRACKIN MOTANA ,WHATS UP BOBBY YOU READY FOR THE SHOW?WHUT IT DUE TED MY BROTHA YOU STILL UP IN THE AIR ON THE VEGAS SHOW HOMIE IF THERES ANY THING I COULD DO TO HELP YOU LET ME KNOW K UCE.
> *


 WHATS UP PAUL, YEAH IAM READY.. I CANT WAIT TO LEAVE......... :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

............ WHATS UP MONTANA.... :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Sep 13 2006, 01:54 PM~6164740
> *............  WHATS UP MONTANA.... :biggrin:
> *


KICKING IT WERE YOU ABLE TO HELP ME STILL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 13 2006, 11:01 AM~6163542
> *YOU KNOW WERE GONNA BE THERE REPPING THAT UCE C.C GIRL.
> *


Thats right Uce You Know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Uso4life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 13 2006, 09:35 AM~6162343
> *It good just trying to get a way to Vegas just need the money but I for show have the will
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP ALBUQUERQUE, WHATS CRACKIN HOMIZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

WHATS UP BURQUE .WHERES MY MUTHA FUCKIN ROLLLLLERZZZZ AT????????????????????????????


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 13 2006, 03:23 PM~6165451
> *Thats right Uce You Know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Uso4life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Sep 14 2006, 08:22 PM~6176157
> *WHATS UP BURQUE .WHERES MY MUTHA FUCKIN ROLLLLLERZZZZ AT????????????????????????????
> *


RIGHT HERE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Sep 14 2006, 08:22 PM~6176157
> *WHATS UP BURQUE .WHERES MY MUTHA FUCKIN ROLLLLLERZZZZ AT????????????????????????????
> *


 WHERE HERE BROTHER............. :biggrin:


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT'S UP BURQUE!!! EVERYBODY READY FOR VEGAS??


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 13 2006, 12:21 PM~6164375
> *JUST KICKING IT, YA IM READY I MIGHT TAKE THE HULK. AND YOU ARE TOU SHOWING?
> *


4 SURE DOGGIE HIT ME UP ON THE CHIRP.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Sep 13 2006, 12:53 PM~6164732
> *WHATS UP PAUL, YEAH IAM READY.. I CANT WAIT TO LEAVE.........  :biggrin:
> *


LETS MAKE TIME TO PARTY HOMIE.4SURE


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Sep 15 2006, 08:46 PM~6184073
> *WHAT'S UP BURQUE!!! EVERYBODY READY FOR VEGAS??
> *


YOU KNOW HOMIE IT GOING DOWN IN THE BIG L.V STRIP CLUBS EVERY NIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 15 2006, 11:15 PM~6184526
> *LETS MAKE TIME TO PARTY HOMIE.4SURE
> *


 YEAH FOR SURE HOMIE, WILL HOOK UP OUT THERE........ :thumbsup:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP TO THE BIG 505........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

its amazing how shit can change in a matter of a day.....one minute ur here the next ur gone.....kinda makes u think a lil


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Uce whats up my brothers


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Sep 16 2006, 05:52 PM~6187746
> *its amazing how shit can change in a matter of a day.....one minute ur here the next ur gone.....kinda makes u think a lil
> *


thats why we take it one day at a time homie fuck all the dumb shit ,dominic was a down ass vato and he had kids that dont have a father no more thats the sad part ,,,,R.I.P DOMINIC WERE GONNA MISS YOU....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 16 2006, 06:47 PM~6187971
> *Uce whats up my brothers
> *


JUST HANGING BROTHER TRYING TO GET READY FOR VEGAS ,BUT ITS A SAD DAY HAD A FRIEND PASS AWAY


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 16 2006, 08:42 PM~6188249
> *JUST HANGING BROTHER TRYING TO GET READY FOR VEGAS ,BUT ITS A SAD DAY HAD A FRIEND PASS AWAY
> *


SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS MY BROTHER.
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Uce


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Sep 16 2006, 09:42 PM~6188921
> *SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS MY BROTHER.
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 12:13 PM~6190930
> *thanks homie
> *


 HEY PAUL WAS THAT THE DOMINIC THAT PAINTED YOUR CAR..........


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Sep 17 2006, 11:49 AM~6191052
> *HEY PAUL WAS THAT THE DOMINIC THAT PAINTED YOUR CAR..........
> *


na dog he used to drive a 65 imp lime green color from the west side.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Sep 17 2006, 08:01 AM~6190290
> *Sorry to hear that Uce
> *


thanks uce.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 03:46 PM~6191674
> *thanks uce.
> *


  :wave: sup bro


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Sep 17 2006, 03:34 PM~6191841
> *  :wave:  sup bro
> *


chillin chillin home boy what you up too?


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

What up this is dominck the painter guess it was about time to get on here


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 05:54 PM~6192632
> *What up this is dominck the painter guess it was about time to get on here
> *


damm homie its about time dog hows eddies ride coming along ,you going to vegas?


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 06:58 PM~6192651
> *damm homie its about time dog hows eddies ride coming along ,you going to vegas?
> *


whats the dealy dog all i have left to do on eddies is wait for padilla and re-clear it 

i heard he left the club and you already know im going to vegas


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 06:01 PM~6192667
> *whats the dealy dog all i have left to do on eddies is wait for padilla and re-clear it
> 
> i heard he left the club and you already know im going to vegas
> *


yeah he took a leave of absence but hes still my dog club or no club thats my boy were gonna party big in l.v


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 07:06 PM~6192703
> *yeah he took a leave of absence but hes still my dog club or no club thats my boy were gonna party big in l.v
> *


im gonna take the bird to vegas just to break that fucker


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 06:44 PM~6192856
> *im gonna take the bird to vegas just to break that fucker
> *


LET ME HELP YOU IM GOOD AT THAT


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 07:46 PM~6192878
> *LET ME HELP YOU IM GOOD AT THAT
> *


at the travelodge again?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 17 2006, 06:47 PM~6192886
> *at the travelodge again?
> *


NA DOG CIRCUS CIRCUS WITH THE CLUB I THINK THE TRAVEL LODGE IS NOT THERE ANYMORE.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

MOTANA WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMES IM HERE IV BEEN TRYING TO CHIRP YOU


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 17 2006, 06:53 PM~6192628
> *chillin chillin home boy what you up too?
> *


same same chillin


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

tonites doms rosary..wut a trip i talked to him friday he wuz all stoked bout himself gettin a triple black duece...man i member meetin that cat wen i wuz 18 and im 24 now. i member all the way back to his avacado regal.... now hes gone.........that sux but he told me wen he wuz at my house the other day he wants to ride in my lac wen i pull it out so ima leave that passenger side open 4 my dawg


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Sep 19 2006, 05:15 PM~6205807
> *tonites doms rosary..wut a trip i talked to him friday he wuz all stoked bout himself gettin a triple black  duece...man i member meetin that  cat wen i wuz 18 and im 24 now. i member all the way back to his avacado regal.... now hes gone.........that sux but he told me wen he wuz at my house the other day he wants to ride in my lac wen i pull it out so ima leave that passenger side open 4 my dawg
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIEZ WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Sep 16 2006, 11:39 AM~6186535
> *WHATS UP TO THE BIG  505........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

R.I.P BIG DOMINIC JUST GOT HOME FROM HIS FUNERAL SAD THING HES GONE LOWRIDING WAS HIS LIFE ........SEE YOU WHEN I GET THERE ..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 20 2006, 11:40 AM~6210667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE I MISSED THE CO SHOW THE HULK IS FOR SALE IF YOU KNOW ANYONE HIT ME UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 20 2006, 08:23 PM~6214366
> *WHATS UP HOMIE I MISSED THE CO SHOW THE HULK IS FOR SALE IF YOU KNOW ANYONE HIT ME UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


homie hit me up with the price or throw me a chirp


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP BURQUE WERE MY ROLLERZ AT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

WHATS UP ALBACRAZY NEW MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ROLLERZ ONLY 4LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCK ALL THE HATERZ :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:























































:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 21 2006, 10:19 PM~6221301
> *WHATS UP ALBACRAZY NEW MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ROLLERZ ONLY 4LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FUCK ALL THE HATERZ :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns:THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :guns: :guns:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Whats up 505 



UceIVLife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP BURQUE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 23 2006, 09:28 PM~6232958
> *WHATS UP BURQUE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


grinding and shining homeboy you know how we do it.


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

RRRRROOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRZZZZZZZZZ :guns: :guns:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

got my indoor spot on lock got my letter today :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 25 2006, 08:05 PM~6243364
> *got my indoor spot on lock got my letter today :thumbsup:
> *


HOW ARE YOU TAKING YOUR CAR TO VEGAS


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 25 2006, 08:05 PM~6243364
> *got my indoor spot on lock got my letter today :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 25 2006, 07:56 PM~6243819
> *HOW ARE YOU TAKING YOUR CAR TO VEGAS
> *


JASON IS TAKING IT FOR ME USUALLY KENNITH TAKES IT ON THE SLIDER IF YOU DONT GOT A WAY KENNITH MIGHT TAKE IT FOR YOU


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 25 2006, 09:50 PM~6244334
> *JASON IS TAKING IT FOR ME USUALLY KENNITH TAKES IT ON THE SLIDER IF YOU DONT GOT A WAY KENNITH MIGHT TAKE IT FOR YOU
> *


LET ME KNOW IF HE CANCALL ME LATER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 27 2006, 10:20 AM~6254559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ COULD ALLWAYZ USE A NEW MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP BURQUE :thumbsup:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

CHILLIN HOMIE U


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Sep 29 2006, 06:07 PM~6273538
> *CHILLIN HOMIE U
> *


5 more days till the big party homies


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 29 2006, 11:50 PM~6274943
> *5 more days till the big party homies
> *


cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 30 2006, 11:06 AM~6276678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MAKES MY MOUTH WATER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/9700/hulkbumpernq5.png


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo003.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo003.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 30 2006, 11:03 AM~6276875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

need juiced lowrider for movie to be filmed monday morning cant be black white or redd you will get paid p.m me if interstead


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 30 2006, 08:42 PM~6279147
> *need juiced lowrider for movie to be filmed monday morning cant be black white or redd you will get paid p.m me if interstead
> *


What about grey primer?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 30 2006, 07:51 PM~6279193
> *What about grey primer?
> *


dont think that will work homie sorry


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 30 2006, 08:54 PM~6279213
> *dont think that will work homie sorry
> *


Its probably a movie about NM, whats more NM than a primered car with juice?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 30 2006, 07:58 PM~6279246
> *Its probably a movie about NM, whats more NM than a primered car with juice?
> *


its a movie coming out on sci fi called the lost house were suposed to be gangsters at some projects in d.c


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

GETTING READY FOR VEGAS GONNA HAVE A FULL BAR IN MY ROOM HERES A START


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 30 2006, 09:53 PM~6279828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT PARTY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

this is for my homies at clasic cars


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Oct 2 2006, 09:28 AM~6287881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE YOU MISSED THE MOVIE SET DOG SHIT WAS TIGHT HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET TO VEGAS.


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

I KNOW BRO SORRY NEXT TIME FOR SURE uffin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Sep 30 2006, 10:53 PM~6279828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  gonaa miss out but good luck out there to evryone sorry i had to cancel but hey theres always fun anywhere any time :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

The day will be here soon cant wait to get on the road


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP BURQUE :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Oct 2 2006, 09:28 AM~6287881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how about this one??











:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Oct 2 2006, 09:28 AM~6287881
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That me right there...


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 3 2006, 11:36 AM~6296115
> *That me right there...
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Oct 3 2006, 12:26 PM~6296860
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHUD UP 505...... :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Oct 3 2006, 02:15 PM~6297319
> *WHUD UP 505...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: CHILLIN AND YOU :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Oct 3 2006, 01:15 PM~6297319
> *WHUD UP 505...... :biggrin:
> *


whats crackin homeboy


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SO WHOS GONNA GO TO VEGAS FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 3 2006, 10:56 PM~6301270
> *SO WHOS GONNA GO TO VEGAS FOR THE SHOW?
> *










[ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

........ :biggrin:......


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

See you in a few days Showtime, Montana, Tony, and Anthony...

:biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

FOR SURE HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 4 2006, 06:54 AM~6302676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP BURQUE


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Oct 18 2006, 06:34 PM~6397072
> *WHATS UP BURQUE
> *


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 19 2006, 07:41 AM~6399672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

for *R.O.* Burque brothas...


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 23 2006, 08:02 AM~6424229
> *for R.O. Burque brothas...
> 
> 
> ...


ill be thier


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Anyone here going to Odessa next month


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Oct 24 2006, 08:33 AM~6431478
> *Anyone here going to Odessa next month
> *


I'm thinkin bout it bro :cheesy: from all the way from chitown


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

That be cool that is a great show from what I hear


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:wave:WHATS UP BURQUE


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

WHAT'S UP BURQUE!!! HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE IN THE 505 :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Dec 20 2006, 10:10 PM~6794859
> *WHAT'S UP BURQUE!!! HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE IN THE 505 :biggrin:
> *


WHO ARE YOU HOMIE


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Dec 20 2006, 10:13 PM~6794877
> *WHO ARE YOU HOMIE
> *


My name is Jason bro. I'm the president of Uce Rio Rancho. The Grand Am at Rob's shop is mine.


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uce Nitemare_@Dec 20 2006, 10:10 PM~6794859
> *WHAT'S UP BURQUE!!! HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE IN THE 505 :biggrin:
> *





















sup jason this is rudy , kens homeboy down in san anto
here are the pix i never sent
what'cha think


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texusbounc_@Dec 20 2006, 10:31 PM~6795012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Rudy!! Your car looks really nice :thumbsup: How's everything in San Antonio? Your number still the same? If not send me a PM I'll hit you up.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USO NITEMARE_@Dec 20 2006, 09:16 PM~6794898
> *My name is Jason bro. I'm the president of Uce Rio Rancho. The Grand Am at Rob's shop is mine.
> *


Whats up Jason im back in Albuquerque now got a house on the east side of town . Hows your club doing .


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

does anyone have any info on the super nationals? my chicks dad wants to enter his truck and two bikes. i know the app. has to be post marked by the 15th and thats all we know. a web site would work perfect. basicly I need the reg prices and dates of the show. any info would be be a tramendous help.

THANKS


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USO NITEMARE_@Dec 20 2006, 10:16 PM~6794898
> *My name is Jason bro. I'm the president of Uce Rio Rancho. The Grand Am at Rob's shop is mine.
> *


WHUT IT DUE UCE?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

WHATS UP BURQUE


----------



## izquierdo188201 (Jan 11, 2007)

i sell 1966 c/10 w 327 eng and1964 impala send e amil to [email protected] for photos


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jan 11 2007, 11:35 PM~6966570
> *WHUT IT DUE UCE?
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG UCE!!!


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Dec 28 2006, 01:14 PM~6844408
> *Whats up Jason im back in Albuquerque now got a house on the east side of town . Hows your club doing .
> *


Hey Jerry!! How've you been? Glad to hear your back in Burque. Hopefully this spring the lowrider movement in Albuquerque will pick up again. It would be nice to find a place to cruise without the cops tryin to shut it down. The club is doing very well, thanks. Talk to you soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## USO NITEMARE (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jan 11 2007, 10:52 PM~6966069
> *does anyone have any info on the super nationals? my chicks dad wants to enter his truck and two bikes. i know the app. has to be post marked by the 15th and thats all we know. a web site would work perfect. basicly I need the reg prices and dates of the show. any info would be be a tramendous help.
> 
> THANKS
> *


The Super Nationals is a good show, not too many lowriders but they've always treated us good. The entry fee is $40.00 per entry that includes two passes, an event t-shirt, goody bag, dash plaque. Move in: 1/31/07 10am to 10pm, 2/1/07 8am to 10pm, 2/2/07 8am to 11am. Show dates: 2/2/07 12pm to 10pm, 2/3/07 10am to 10pm, 2/4/07 10am to 8pm. If you're in Albuquerque you can hand deliver your entry forms to Yearwood Speed and Custom at 311 Eubank Blvd NE. The phone number is 800-300-9381 ask for Reggie. Web site: Super Nationals


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP BURQUE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Don DC (Jan 13, 2007)

Wazzzzaaapp dudes! 
Check out my lowride video!
Here it is


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

ANYONE NEED TOWING? CALL 344 6870 40 BUCKS IN ALBUQUERQUE 50 BUCKS FROM ONE END OF ALBUQUERQUE TO THE OTHER. ALSO DOING AUTOMOTIVE REPAIR , PAINT AND BODYWORK WITH KNOWLEDGE OF TROUBLESHOOTING HYDRAULICS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Feb 20 2007, 09:04 AM~7306120
> *ANYONE NEED TOWING?      CALL 344 6870      40 BUCKS IN ALBUQUERQUE    50 BUCKS FROM ONE END OF ALBUQUERQUE  TO THE OTHER.  ALSO DOING AUTOMOTIVE REPAIR , PAINT AND BODYWORK WITH KNOWLEDGE OF TROUBLESHOOTING HYDRAULICS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Sign me up. Looks like a good show.


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

PEACE TO EVERYBODY IN THE 505!!!!!!!!!!!!!NUEVO MEXICO FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

cant beleave they going to have a show in Rio Rancho


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NM505_@Mar 6 2007, 11:17 AM~7419080
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah!


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

BIG WASSAPENING TO THE RO HOMIES IN BURQUE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Mar 8 2007, 03:12 PM~7437891
> *BIG WASSAPENING TO THE RO HOMIES IN BURQUE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 6 2007, 05:17 PM~7422103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

hello 505


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

went out with my homie last night there where like 3 lows and two donks lol


----------



## NM505 (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------

